#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  مصر بين الأمس واليوم .

## العمدة

الله على جمالك ياغالية . 

لمصر أقدم تاريخ مدون في العالم ، وينقسم التاريخ المصرى القديم الي عصرين شاملين : عصر ما قبل التاريخ والعصر التاديخى الثانى . في عصر ما قبل التاريخ بدأ إستقرار المصرى الأول في وادى النيل ( حوالي 6000 ق.م ) حين عرف الزراعة ، وإستأنس الحيوان ، واستقر في مجتمعات صغيرة متعاونة ، فتقدمت حضارته وتكونت في مصر دولتان ، الدلتا والصعيد ما لبثا أن اتحدتا سنة 3100 ق.م. تحت سلطة مركزية يرأسها الفرعون وكان ذلك بفضل ( مينا ) موحد القطرين . وفي العصر التاريخى الثانى عرفت الكتابة وتبلورت مظاهر الدين والفن ، وينقسم هذا العصر التاريخي الي 30 أسرة ملكية وثلاث دول ، نعمت مصر خلالها بحكومة مركزية قرية كما مرت بفترات اضمحلال وتفكك يمكن إجمالها فيما يلى : العصر العتيق : ويشمل الأسرتين 1>2 وهو عصر اقرار الوحدة السياسية وإرساء أسس الحضارة المصرية علي قواعد صلبة . الدولة القديمة : وتشمل الأسر من 3-6 ( حوالي 2690 - 2180 ق.م ) وهو عصر الأمن الداخلى الكامل في ظل فرعون مؤلة . تمكنت مصر أن تصل الي قمة مجدها في علوم الطب والفلك والهندسة وهو عصر بناة الأهرام . تبع الدولة القديمة عصر اضمحلال شمل الأسرة من 7- 10 ( حوالي 2180 - 2060 ق.م ) فسادت الفوضى وعم الإضطراب وانحدر الفن ولكن الأدب إزدهر . وتمكن أمراء طيبة أن يوحدوا البلاد ثانية وينهضوا بها . منقول ..

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

الدولة الوسطى وتشمل من 11-14 ( حوالي 2060 - 1710 ق.م ) واهتم الملوك بالسياسة الخارجية ، وسيطروا علي النوبة السفلى ونفذوا مشروعات رى ضخمة . عصر الاضمحلال الثاني ويشمل الأسرات 15-17 ( حوالي 1710 - 1560 ق.م ) وقعت فيه مصر تحت احتلال الهكسوس . الي أن تمكن أمراء طيبة من تحرير وطنهم بفضل مخلصين مثل سقنن رع وابنيه كامس ثم أحمس وهؤلاء يعتبرون مؤسسو الدولة الحديثة . الدولة الحديثة أو عصر الإمبراطورة تشمل الأسرات 18-20 ( حوالي 1580 - 1085 ق.م) وخلالها مدت مصر سيادتها من شمال سوريا وبلاد النهرين الي الشلال الرابع في السودان ، وكانت طيبة عاصمة لهذه الإمبراطورة وهناك شيدت أعظم المعابد وأروع المقابر . تبع ذلك عصر الإضمحلال الثالث ويشمل الأسر 21-25 ( حوالي 1085 - 663 ق.م ) حكم فيها البلاد ملوك من أصل ليبى منهم شيشنق ويوكوريس وآخرون من أصل نوبى أشهرهم يعنخى . كما غزاها الأشوريين فثار المصريون وحرروا البلاد من سيطرتهم بقيادة بسماتيك الذى أسس الأسرة 26 ( حوالي 663 - 529 ق.م) وأرجع لمصر قوتها وبدأ عصر النهضة .... ثم استولي الفرس علي البلاد ونجحت بعض الشخصيات القوية في طردهم ، ولكنهم عادوا طوال الأسرات 27-30. وانتهى تاريخ الفراعنة حين غزا الإسكندر الأكبر مصر وطرد الفرس 332ق.م . 

وفيما يلي الأسماء الحكام الفراعنة موزعين علي الأسرات التاريخية وتواريخ هذه الأسرات حسب أرجح الأقوال العهد الثينى من حوالي 3100 الي 2690 قبل الميلاد 

الأسرة الأولى : - نرمر ( مينا) (1) - عجا - خنت ( جر) - جت ( وارجى) -وديمون ( دن - سمتى ) - عدج أيب ( عنزيب) - سنمو - قع 

الأسرة الثانية : - حوتب سخموى - نب رع - نى نتر - أو نج ( أواد جناس ) - سندى - برايب سن ( نفر كا رع) - جع سخم - خع سخموى - دجا دجا ..

يتبع ..

----------


## العمدة

الدولة القديمة عصر بناة الأهرام من حوالي 2690 الي 2180 ق.م تبدأ الدولة القديمة ببداية الأسرة الثالثة وتنتهي بالأسرة السادسة ، وقد جرت عادة الفراعنة في هذا العصر علي تشييد أهرامات بالقرب من قصورهم وقد بلغت وحدة البلاد تمامها في هذا العهد ، ويمتاز هذا العهد بالتطور السريع لفن العمارة والبناء والنحت والنقش . 

الأسرة الثالثة : - زوسر : ويشتهر بأنه بانى الهرم المدرج في سقارة . - سانخت - خع يا - نفركا - حو ( حونى ) 

الأسرة الرابعة : - سنفرو - خوفو وهو بانى الهرم الأكبر في الجيزة - ددف رع - خع أف رع ( خفرع ) وهو بانى الهرم الثانى في الجيزة - منكاورع وهو باني الهرم الأصغر في الجيزة - شبسكاف - حنت كاو أس 

الأسرة الخامسة : - أوسر كاف ( اير ماعت ) - ساحو رع - نفر اير كارع ( أوسر خعو كاكاو ) - شبسكا رع - نفر اف رع -نى أوسررع - من كاو حور - جد كا رع اسسى ( جد خعو ) - أوناس وهو صاحب الهرم المعروف باسمه جنوب غربي هرم زوسر المدرج . 

الأسرة السادسة : - تتى - أوسر كا رع - ببى الأول ( مرى رع ) - مرى أن رع ( عنتى ام سا إف ) - ببى الثانى ( نفر كا رع ) 


نهاية الدولة القديمة أول عصر الإنتقال الأول من 2180 الى 2060 ق.م الأسر من السابعة حتي العاشرة وهى هصور الإقطاع ثم الإضمحلال الذي أدى الي تدهور اجتماعي واقتصادى تلتها ثورة اجتماعية .. وقد ازدهر الأدب في هذا العصر . الأسرة السابعة : غير معلوم أسماء ملوك هذه الأسرة أو مدد حكمهم . الأسرة الثامنة : غير معلوم أسماء ملوك هذه الأسرة علي وجه اليقين . الأسرة التاسعة : ملوك هذه الأسرة من إهناسيا وهم خيتى وأسرته الأسرة العاشرة : ملوك هذه الأسرة غير معلوم أسماؤهم علي وجه اليقين ومن بينهم : - نفر كا رع - أو خا رع - مرى كا رع 


عهد الدولة الوسطى من 2060 الي 1785 ق.م 

الأسرة الحادية عشرة : - سهر تاوى ( أنتف الأول) - واح عنخ ( انتف الثانى ) - تخت نب تب نفر ( انتف الثالث ) - سعنخ أيب تاوى ( منتوحتب الأول ) - نب حبت رع ( منتو حتب الثانى ) - نب خرو رع ( منتو حتب الثالث ) - سعنخ كارع ( منتو حتب الرابع ) - نب تاوى رع ( منتو حتب الخامس ) 

الأسرة الثانية عشر : وهو بادياة العصر الذهبى والعودة الي الإستقرار وحكام هذه الأسرة هم : - أمنمحات الأولي ( سحتب ايب رع ) -سنوسرت الأول ( خبر كا رع ) - امنمحات الثانى ( نوب كاو رع ) - سنوسرت الثانى ( خع خبر رع ) - سنوسرت الثالث ( خع كاو رع ) - امنمحات الثالث ( نى ماعت رع ) - أمنمحات الرابع ( ماع خرو رع ) - سبك نفرو رع 


عصر الإنتقال الثانى من 1785ـ الي 1580 ق.م 

ويضم الأسر من الثالثة عشرة الي السابعة عشرة وقد عادت الفوضى تسود مرة أخرى واضطربت الأمور وهو عصر اضمحلال ، وهو عصر احتلال الهكسوس لمصر ، يتميز آخر هذا العصر بتطور التكنيك الحربى وظهور العجلات الحربية مما أدى الي نصر حاسم فيما يعتبر أول حرب تحريرية كبرى في تاريخ العالم عندما تمكن أحمس من طرد الهكسوس بعد احتلال دام حوالي 150 سنة . ودام هذا العصر خمس أسرات فى حوالى 210 سنة مع التفصيل التالى : الأسرتان الثالثة عشرة والرابعة عشرة : من 1785 إلى 1710 ق . م - خو تاوى رع ( وجاف ) - سخم كا رع - سعنخ إيب رع ( امنى انتف امنمحات ) - سخم رع سشد تاوى ( سوبك أم سا اف ) الأول - سبك حتب الأول - سخم رع خوتاوى ( سبك حتب ) الثانى - سمنخ كا رع مر مشع - سخم رع خو تاوى ( سبك حتب ) الثالث - سخم رع عنخ تاوى - خع سشش رع ( نفر حتب الأول ) - ساحتحور - خع نفر رع ( سبك حتب ) الرابع - خع عنخ رع ( سبك حتب ) الخامس - خع حتب رع ( سبك حتب ) السادس - واح ايب رع ( ايع ايب ) - مر نفر رع ( آى ) - مر حتب رع ( سبك حتب ) السابع - مر كاو رع ( سبك حتب ) الثامن - خنزر - سخم رع وادز خعو ( سوبك ام سا أف ) الثانى - امنمحات سبك حتب - مر سخم رع ( نفر حتب ) الثانى - سخم رع ( سمن تاوى دحوتى ) -سخم رع نفر خعو ( وبوات ام سا اف ) -سخم رع واح خعو (رع حتب ) -سخم رع خو تاوي (بن ثني ) -دد نفر رع (ددو موسي) -دد حتب رع (ددو موسي) -دد عنخ (مونتو ام سا اف) - نحسى 

وقد اختلفت القواىم فيما بينها وبالتالي اختلف المؤرخون فيمابينهم علي اسماء بعض الملوك الأخري (حوالي 30 ملكاً اخرين) في هاتين الأسرتين اللتين حكمتا حوالي ماىة عام ويدل ذلك علي قصر المدد التي حكمها كل ملك مما ادي الي التفكك و التدهور و مهد لغزو الهكسوس . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

غزو الهكسوس بدأ دخول الهكسوس لمصر في نهاية حكم ملوك الأسرة الرابعة عشرة و الهكسوس قوم اتوا من الشرق وشيدوا عاصمتهم في شرق الدلتا في اوراريس ولم يكن جنوب البلاد تحت سيطرتهم 0 وكان أمراء الجنوب يرسلون لهم الجزية 0ومكث الهكسوس في شمال مصر حوالي قرن و نصف من الزمان الي ان تم طردهم علي أيدي حكام الجنوب الذين تمكنوا من اقامة جيش قوي و محاربتهم و طردهم و حطموا كل ما يمت لهم بصله حتي يتم محو ذكراهم من النفوس و لا يبقي لهم دكري لدلك فان اسماء ملوكهم لا يمكن ترتيبها ترتيباً تاريخياً متيقناً فنذكر 

فيما يلي اسماء 23 ملكاً خلال الأسرتين الخامسة و السادسة عشر من 1710 الي 1680 ق .م : -عا اوسر رع -نب خبش رع -عاقنن رع -سمكن -عانت هر -خيان 

ثمانية ملوك لقبوا انفسهم بلقب الالة الطيب -ستة ملوك لقبوا انفسهم بلقب ابن الشمس -عاقن -شارك -ابىبي 

وقد استمر حكم هؤلاء الملوك حوالي 150 سنة وقد ساعد وجود الهكسوس علي ان يجعل من تاشعب المصري للمرة الاولي في تارىخه شعبا محاربا و منتصرا في سبيل الحرىة 0 وكان من اثر ذلك ان بدأ ىتخطي بهذه القوة العسكرىة حدوده فأخضع البلاد المجاورة . وقد بدأت ثورة مصر ضد الهكسوس من امراء مدىنة طىبة ملوك الاسرة السابعة عشرة : 

اهم ملوك الاسرة السابعة عشرة : من 1680 : 1580 ق . م -تا عا -تا عا الكبىر -تا عا قن (اي تا عا الشجاع ) (سقنن رع ) -كامس ( وادج خبر رع ) 

وقد بدأت الكفاح ضد الهكسوس من الملك سقنن رع الذي من المرجح انه قتل في ساحة القتال وتبعه ابنه كامس في معاركه ضد الهكسوس ولعله قتل هو الاخر في المعركة ولكنه ترك اخاً اتم الرسالة علي اكمل وجه وهو احمس اول ملوك الاسرة الثامنة عشرة . عصر الدولة الحديثة عهد الامبراطورية من 1580إلي 1085 ق . م 

الأسرة الثامنة عشرة : من 1580 إلي 1314ق . م بعد بعد حرب التحرير دخلت مصر في طور حربي عظيم . فبدأ ملوكها الحرب علي آسيا وفتحوا فلسطين وسوريا حتي وصلوا إلي نهر الفرات وجنوباً حتي الشلال الرابع في السودان . وأقام ملوك هذه الأسرة المعابد الهائلة مثل الكرنك والأقصر وعاشت البلاد في أزهي مظاهر الرفاهية والفن والعلوم والتجارة ... وأحدث الملك اخناتون في أواخر هذه الأسرة انقلاباً دينياً فعبد قرص الشمس دون سواه كومز لتوحيد الآلهة في إله واحد قوي . 

ونقل العاصمة من طيبة ؤلي تل العمارنة ، ولكن أخاه توت عنخ آتون الذي غير ايمه إلي توت عنخر آمون فينا بعد ، عاد إلي الدين القديم والعاصمة القديمة . وانتقلت السلطةبعد ذلك إلي الأسرة 19.. وملوك الأسرة 18 هم : - احمس الأول (1) (نب بحتي رع ) -أمنحت الأول (زسر كا رع ) -تحتمس الأول ( عا خبر كا رع ) - تحتمي الثاني . (عا خبر ان رع ) -خنم آمون حتشبسوت . (ما عت كا رع ) -تحتمس الثالث (2) (من خبر رع ) - امنحتب الثاني ( عا خبرو رع ) -تحتمس الرابع ( خغ خعو ) (من خبرو رع ) - امنحتب الثالث ( نيموريا ) (نب ماعت رع ) - امنحتب الرابع (نفر خبرو - رع رع -ان رع ) (اخناتون ) - ساكا رع (سعا كا رع زسر خبرو ) (سمنخ رع ) - توت عنخ آتون- تون عنخ آمون ( نب خبرو رع ) - آي ( خبر خبرو رع ) (اير ماعت ) -حور أم حب - مرن آمون ( ز سر خبرو رع ) 

الأسرة 19: من 1314 إلي 1200 ق. م - رمسيس الأول ( من بحتي رع ) - سيتي الأول ( ستي مرن بتاح ) ( من ماعت رع ) - رمسيس الثاني ( مري آمن ) ( وسر ماعت رع ) ( ستب ان رع ) - مرن بتاح ( با ان رع ) ( مري آمون ) . ( حتسب حر ماعت ) - آمون مسس ( من ماعت رع ) ( ستب ان رع ) - مون بتاح سبتاح ( أخ ان رع ) ( ستب ان رع ) - سيتي الثاني ( ستي مرن بتاح) ( وسر خبرو رع ) - رمسيس سبتاح - ستخ نخت ( مرر رع ) ( وسر خعو رع ) ( ستب ان رع ) ـ رمسيس العاشر ( خبر ماعت رع ) ( ستب ان رع ) - رمسيس الحادي عشر ( من ماعت رع ) ( ستب ان بتاح ) 

الأسرة العشرون : من 1200 إلي 1085 ق. م - رمسيس الثالث ( وسر ماعت آمن ) ( مر آمون ) - رمسيس الرابع ( ستب ان آمن ) (وسر ماعت رع ) ( مري آمون ) - رمسيس الخامس ( أوسر ماعت رع ) ( سخر ان رع ) - رمسيس السادس ( نب ماعت رع ) ( مري آمن ) - رمسيس السابع ( أوسر معات رع ) ( مري آمن ) - رمسيس الثامن ( أوسر ماعت رع ) ( أخ ان آمن ) - رمسيس التاسع ( نفر كا رع ) ( ستب ان رع ) . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

عصر الاضمحلال الأخـير 

من 1085 ق. م إلي 332 ق. م 

كان الرعامسة التسعة الأخيرين ملوك ضعاف تسببوا في سقوط الأسرة العشرين وبداية عصر الاضمحلال الأخير من الأسرة الحادية والعشرين إلي الأسرة الحادية والثلاثين التي انتهت بغزو الاسكندر المقدوني لمصر .. وخلال هذا العصر انفصلت عن الإمبراطورية معسكراتها في الشمال وفي الجنوب وطمع فيها جيرانها الليبيون فحكموها بعض الرقت ثم آل إلي أسرات نوبية ، وطمع فيها الفرس فاحتلوها وأخيراً وقع مصر في أيدي الاسكندر. 

الأسرة الحادية والعشرون : من 1085 إلي 950 ق. م - نسوبندد ( سندهن ) - حريحور - بسيب خنو الأول - باي نزم الأول - امنم أوبت - سيا مون - بسيب خنو الثاني 

الأسرة الثانية والعشرون : من 950 إلي 730 ق. م 

في خلال حكم الأسرة الحادية والعشزين تمكن الليبيون من بسط نفوذهم علي الوجه البحري بالهجرة السلمية مبزيادة الجنود الليبين المرتزقة في الجيش المصري . 

ومع زيادة ضعف الدولة ملوك الأسرة 21 زاد نفوذ الليبين حتي تمكن أحدهم من الاستيلاء علي السلطة لنفسه وهو شيشنق وبذلك أسس حكم الأسرة الثانية والعشرين ، وملوك هذه الأسرة هم : 

- ششنق الأول - أو سركن الأول - تا كلوت الأول - أوسركن الثاني - ششنق الثاني - تاكلوت الثاني - ششنق الثالث - باماي - ششنق الرابع . 

الأسرة الثالثة والعشرون : من 817 إلي 730 ق. م -بادي باست - ششنق الخامس - أوسركن الثالث - تاكلوت الثالث - امنرود - أو سركن الرابع 

الأسرة الرابعة والعشرون : من 730 إلي 715 ق. م - تاف نخت ( شبس رع ) - باك ان اف ( واح كا رع ) - اشتهر عند الأغري باسم : بوركوريس 

الأسرة الخامسة والعشرون : تمكن الملك النوبي بعنخي من الاستيلاء علي مصر العليا ثم تتبع مجري النيل إلي الدلتا فأخضع أمراءها وأسس حكم هذه الأسرة النوبية وهم : - بعنخي (1) ( من خبر رع ) - شباكا ( نفركا رع ) - شباتاكا ( جد كاو رع ) - طهرق ( نفر تم خورع ) - تا ان واتي امن ( با كا رع ) 

الأسرة السادسة والعشدين : من 663 إلي 525 ق. م تمكن المصريون من طرد ملوك النوبة وقبضوا علي زمام الأمور بمعونة الإغزيق ، وأسس بسماتيك الأول الأسرة 26 وخلالها انتعشت التجارة مع الغزيق .. وفي نهاية حكم هذه الأسرة سقطت مصر في يد قكبيز ملك الفرس سن 252 ق. م وحكام هذه الأسرة هم : - بسناتيك الأول (1) ( واح ايب رع ) - نكا الثاني ( وحم ايب رع ) - بسناتيك الثاني ( نفر ايب رع ) - واح ايب رع ( حع ايب رع ) - أحمس سانيت ( خنوم ايب رع ) - بسماتيك الثالث ( ني عنخ كا رع ) 

الأسرة السابعة والعشرون : من 525 ق .م إلي 404 ق . م فتح الفرس مصر وحكموها ما يقرب من 124 عاماً وملوك هذه الأسرة من الفرس وهم - قمبيز (2) - داريوس الأول - جزر كسس الأول - ارتكزر كسس الأول - دار يوس الثاني 

الأسرة الثامنة والعشرين : من 404 إلي 398 ق. م ملك مصري واحد كافح خلال ست سنوات تمكن من انتزاع السلطة من الفرس ذلك هو اميرتي وهو الحاكم خلال هذه الأسرة . 

الأسرة التاسعة والعشرون : من 398 إلي 378 ق. م وملوكها هم : - نايف عاو رود ( نفرتيس ) ( با ان رع مرنثرو ) - هجر ( ماعت خنم رع ) - بساموت ( وسر رع ستب ان بتاح ) - نايف عاو رود الثاني ( نفرتيس ) 

الأسرة الثلاثون : من 378 إلي 341 ق. موملوكها هم : - نقطانب الأول (1) - جد حر حب ( تيوس ) -نخت حر حب ( نقطانب الثاني ) (2) ظل حكام هذه الأسرة في حروب دائمة مع الفرس الذين تمكنوا من الاستيلاء عليها مرة ثانية في عهد آخر حكامها وأسسوا الأسرة الحادية والثلاثين ولكن حكمهم لم يدم طويلاً هذه المرة فقد اتهي بفتح الاسكندر لمصر . 

الأسرة الحادية والثلاثون : من 341 إلي 333 ق. م وملوكها هم - ارتكزر سس الثالث ( اوخوس ) - ارسيس - دار يوس الثالث ( كودمان ) 

وتنتهي هذه الأسرة . وتنتهي هذه الحقبة من التاريخ المصري بغزو الاسكندر لمصر . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

لم تسلم المدن اليونانية من غزو الفرس .. وكان الإغريق يرون فى فارس عدوا تقليديا يجتهدون فى الأنتقام منه . وأخيرا استطاع فيليب ملك مقدونيا جمع المدن اليونانية تحت زعامته ولكنه أغتيل أثناء استعداده لغزو فارس فخلفه ابنه الاسكندر الذى نفذ خطة أبية فقاد اأغريق فى حربهم ضد فارس فى سنه 334 ق . م .. وبدأت الولايات الواقعة تحت الاحتلال الفارسى فى الانهيار أمام الأسكندر من آسيا الصغرى إلى سوريا وفينقيا إلى فلسطين إلى أن وصل إلى مصر التى سلمها الوالى الفارسى للاسكندر دون مقاومة واستقبله المصريون بالترحاب لتخليصهم من الاحتلال الفارسى . 

دخل الاسكندر مصر 332 ق . م وأسس مدينة الاسكندرية وأمر بأن تتخذ عاصمة لمصر . وغادر الاسكندر مصر فى العام التالى 331 ق . م ليواصل حروبه ضد الفرس وتوفى الاسكندر فى 323 ق . م. 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

البطالمة غداه وفاة " الاسكندر " فى سنه 323 ق . م أجتمع قواده فى بابل لبحث مشكلة حكم الامبراطورية المقدونية التى توفى مؤسسها قبل أن ينظم وراثة العرش وطريقة الحكم فيها ودون أن يترك وصية أو يرشح خلفا له . 

وبعد خلاف عنيف تم الاتفاق على أن يرتقى العرش شاب معتوه يدعى " فيليب ارهيدوس" كان أخا غير شقيق للاسكندر . مع الاعتراف بحق جنين " روكسانا " زوجة " الاسكندر " الفارسية إذا كان ذكراً فى مشاركة " فيليب " المُلك بمثابة شريك تحت الوصاية .. وبهذا الحل أمكن الاحتفاظ بوحدة الامبراطورية من الناحية الشكلية فقط ، أما من الناحية العفلية فقد انقسمت بين قواد " الاسكندر " نتيجة للقرار الذى اتخذه أولئك القواد بتوزيع ولايات الامبراطورية فيما بينهم ليحكموا بصفتهم ولاه من قبل الأسرة المالكة المقدونية . وكانت مصر من نصيب قائد يدعى " بطليموس " الذى أسس حكم أسرة البطالمة التى حكمت مصر من 333 إلى سنه 30 ق . م . وقد تمكن " بطليموس الأول " من ضم بعض اأقاليم التى كانت تعتبر ملحقات لمصر مثل برقة وجنوب سوريا وفينقيا وفلسطين وقبرص . ومع مرور الوقت بدأ نفوذ الحكام يضعف وبالتالى تأثر استقلال مصر وزاد توغل نفوذ روما فيها حتى أن حاكمين من البطالمة وهما : " بطليموس السادس والسابع " اتخذا من روما فيصلاً وحكماً فى النزاع الذى نشأ بينهما على حكم مصر - وصل الحد " بطليموس الثانى عشر " أن دفع مبلغا يعادل نصف دخل مصر نظير إثناء " يوليوس قيصر " عن خطته فى ضم مصر إلى الامبراطورية الرومانية . 

وعندما أعلنت روما فى 58 ق . م ضم قبرص اليها وتحويلها إلى ولاية رومانية بعد أن كانت خاضعة لمصر ، وقف " بطليموس الثانى عشر " موقفاً سلبياً أدى إلى ثورة أهالى الاسكندرية ضده فلم يجد أمامه إلا الفرار الى روما وبقى هناك إلى سنه 55 ق . م عندما أعيد إلى عرشه بمساعدة جيش رومانى تحت قيادة " ماركوس انطونيوس " الذى بقى بالاسكندرية لحماية الملك .. 

أما الفصل الأخير فى تاريخ دولة البطالمة فى مصر فقد بدأ بارتقاء " كليوباترا السابعة " العرش سنه 51 ق . م وأطماعها فى مشاركة " يوليوس قيصر " حكم روما ولكنه قتل سنه 44 ق . م .. ولكن كليوباترا لم تيأس فأوقعت فى حبائلها " ماركوس انطونيوس" حين أصبح الحاكم المطلق للنصف الشرقى من المبراطورية الرومانية . 

وبانتصار " اوكتافيوس " على " انطونيوس " فى موقعة أكتيوم سنه 31 ق . م ودخوله الاسكندرية فى العام التالى ، أنهارت دولة البطالمة فى مصر ، وانضمت مصر إلى الامبراطورية الرومانية . وتولى حكم مصر من البطالمة بعد الاسكندر 15 حاكما وهم : - بطليموس الأول ابن لاجوس ( سوتير ) 284 -323 ق .م المنقذ soter حكم بوصفه ساتربا أى حاكم ولاية مصر من 323 إلى 305 ق . م ثم بصفته ملكا عندما استقل بمصر عن خلفاء الاسكندرية إلى 284 ق . م . - بطليموس الثانى ابن بطليموس الأول " فيلادلفوس " 285 - 246 ق . م وقد أشترك مع والده فى السلطة سنة 285 ق . م ثم أنفرد بعد وفاته 284 ق . م . - بطليموس الثالث " يوارجتيس " 236 - 221 ق . م -بطليموس الرابع ( ابن الثالث ) " ابيفانس " 205 أو 203 على اختلاف الفقهاء - إلى 181 ق ، ك تزوج كليوباترا ابنه انيتوخس الثالث الملك السليوقى فى سوريا وتربعت على العرش باسم كليوباترا الأولى . - بطليموس السادس ( ابن الخامس )" فيلوميتور " 180 - 145 ق . م المحب لأمة تخللت حكمه فترة احتل فيها انتيخوس الرابعه ملك سوريا البلاد سنه 170 ق . م ووقع بطليموس السدس أسيرا فى يد ملك سوريا .. وقامت ثورة فى الاسكندرية أعلنت الأخ الأصغر ملكا لهم .. وعندما تم اأفراج عن ازخ الأكبر حكم الملكان الأخوان مصر مناصفة . 

وفى سنه 163 أنفرد الأخ الأكبر بالسلطة مرة أخرى .. إلى أن مات بطليموس السادس سنة 145 ق . م . - بطليموس السابع ( ابن السادس ) سنه 145 ق . م حكم أشهر قليلة بوصاية أمه الملكة كليوباترا إلى أن عاد عمه من برقة الذى قاسم شقيقه فى حكم مصر فى وقت ما . - بطليموس الثامن ( ابن الخامس ) " يوار جتيس الثانى " سبق له الحكم من 169 - ق . م فى مصر ومن 163 - 145 ق . م ثم من 145 - 116 ق .م مصر وقامت ضده ثورة عنيفة فى سنتى 131 - 130 هرب على أثرها وأنفردت بالحكم فى تلك الفترة كليوباترا الثانية ملكة مصر ، إلا انه استطاع يوار جتيس الثانى استعادة ملكه فى الأسكندرية وتوفى سنة 116 ق . م . - بطليموس التاسع ( ابن الثامن ) 116 - 107 ق .م " سوتير الثانى " حكم مشاركة مع والدته الملكة كليوباترا الثالة 116 - 101 وتوفى سنه 101 ق .م . - بطليموس العاشر ( ابن الثامن ) اسكندر الأول 107 - 88 ق . م مشاركة مع والدته الملكة كليوباترا الثالثة التى ماتت سنه 101 ق . م فانفرد هو بالحكم . - بطليموس التاسع ( للمرة الثانية ) 88 - 81 ق .م إلى أن توفى . - الملكة برنيقة : بعد وفاه بطليموس التاسع لم يكن له وريث للملك؛ فتولت حكم مصر زوجته الثالثة برنيقة . ووجد أن هناك أبنا للملك الأسبق بطليموس العاشر ( اسكندر الأول ) موجودا فى روما فعاد إلى مصر وتزوج برنيقة . - بطليموس الحادى عشر ( ابن العاشر ) اسكندر الثانى وشارك زوجته الحكم .. ولكنه قتل سنة 80 ق . م . - بطليموس الثانى عشر ( ابن غير شرعى لبطليموس التاسع سوتير الثانى ) سنة 80 ق . م - 51 ق .م وأشتهر بلقب الزمار وكان لقبه الرسمى ديونيسيوس الصغير وتزوج كليوباترا السادسة وازداد نفوذ روما على مصر وفى سنه 59 ق . م كان يوليوس قيصر زعيم الحزب الشيوعى وكان قنصلا فى روما وكانت مسألة ضم مصر إلى الامبراطورية الرومانية ضمن برنامجه السياسى . وسعى بطليموس الزمار لأن يثنى قيصر عن خطته نحو مصر ودفع نظير ذلك 6000 تالنتوم وهو نصف دخل مصر . وبذلك أعلن قيصر اعتراف روما بالزمار ملكا على مصر . ومات سنه 51 ق . م . - كليوباترا السابعة 51 - 30 ق .م . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

دخل < أوكتافيوس >وجيوشه المنتصرة إلى الأسكندرية سنة 30 ق . م ، وأنتحر < ماركوس أنطونيوس > ثم < كليو باترا > . وأصبحت مصر رسمياً تحت الحكم الرومانى . وأعلن الأمبراطور أغسطس ضم مصر إلى الأمبراطورية الرومانية . وكانت مصر تتمتع بموقع جغرافي هام وبثروة طائلة خاصة بالنسبة لروما التي كانت تعيش على قمح مصر منوقت طويل ، لذلك رأى الأمبراطور < أغسطس > أن يضع لمصر نظاماً خاصاً متميزاً عن الولايات الأخرى ، فكانت تتبع الأمبراطور مباشرة وليس للسناتو ،كما أن حاكمها كان ذو مرتبة أرفع من باقى حكام الولايات - وظل الأباطرة الرومان يحرصون على القواعد التى وضعها أغسطس ، ولكن ثورات أهل مصر المتتالية فى القرون الثلاثة الأولى للحكم الرومانى كانت تعبر عن عدم رضاء الشعب بمحكامه الجدد ، وأحتجاجاً منهم على نظام الضرائب المرتفعة ولم يكن لهذه الثورات أثر فعال اللهم إلا أنه عمّت الفوضه أنحاء مصر فى النصف الثانى من القرن الثالث . 

وفى سنة 284 ميلادية أعتلى عرش الأمبراطورية <دقلديانوس > فحاول إدخال بعض الأصلاحات بادماج ولايات وتقسيم ولايات أخرى .. وقسمت مصر التى كانت حتى ذالك الوقت ولاية واحده إلى ثلاثة أقسام يحكم كل قسم حاكم مدنى أما السلطة العسكرية فقد وضعت فى يد قائد يسمي < دوق مصر > . 

وكان عصر < دقلد يانوس > نقطة تحول فى التاريخ القديم من عصر الامبراطورية الرومانية إلى العصرالبيزنطي . وفى هذه الحقبة تعاقب على الأمبراطورية الرومانية 27 أمبراطوراوتولى حكم مصر من خلالهم 86 ولياًرومانياً وهم : 

زمن الأمبراطور أغسطس : كورنيلوس جالوس 30 ق . م - بترونيوس 26 ق . م - ايليوس جالوس 25 ق . م بترونيوس < مرةثناية > 24 ق . م - روبريوس بارياروس 13 ق . م - توانيوس 7 ق . م - أوكتا فيوس 1 ق . م - ماكسيموس - أكيلا 

زمن الأمبراطورتيبريوس : < 14 إلى 37 > - فيتراسيوس بوليو 16 / 17 - جاليريوس 21 - فيتر اسيوس بوليو <مرة ثانية>31 -أفيليوس فلاكوس 32 /37 - أميليوس ركتوس - سيوس سترابو 

زمن الأمبراطور كاليجولأ 37 إلى 41: تولى ولاية مصر - نافويوس سرتوريوس ما ماكور < عين ولم يتول > - فتراسيوس بولىو 39 

زمن الإمبراطور كلوديوس ( 41 الى 54): - اميليوس ركتوس 41 - يوليوس بوستوموس 47 - فرجيليوس كابيتو 48 - لوسيوس 54 - متيوس مود ستوس 

زمن الإمبراطور نيرون ( 54 الى 68 ) : تولى ولاية مصر : - كلوديوس بالبيلوس 56 - يوليوس فستينوس 59 -كايسينا توسكوس 67 - تيبريوس يوليوس اسكندر 68 

عقب مقتل الإمبراطور نيرون سنة 68 تعاقب على عرش روما أربعة أباطرة فى عام واحد : جالبا - أتونو - فيتلسيوس ثم فسبسيان وتولى مصر في عهده : ( 69 - 79 ) . - تيبريوس يوليوس لوبوس 71 

زمن الإمبراطور دوميتيان ( 81 - 96) وتولي مصر في عهده : - بولينوس - ستيتيوس افريكانوس 82 - سبتيموس فيجيتوس 86 - متيوس روفوس 90 - بترونيوس سيكوندوس 95 

زمن الإمبراطور تراجان ( 98 - 117 ) وتولى مصر في عهده : - بومبيوس بلانتا 98 - فيبيوس ماكسيموس 103 - مينيشيوس ايتالوس 105 - سولبيسيوس سيمايوس 108 - روتيليوس لويوس 115 

زمن الإمبراطور هادريان ( 117 - 138 ) وتولى مصر فى عهده : - ماركوس توربو 117 - رهميوس مارتياليس 118 - هاتيروس نيبوس 121 - فلافيوس تيتانوس 126 - بترونيوس مامر تينوس 134 - فاليريوس ايدامون 

زمن الإمبراطور انطونيوس ( 138 - 161 ) وتولى مصر فى عهده : - أفيديوس هيليود وروس 139 - بترونيوس هو نوراتوس 148 - موناسيوس فليكنس 150 - سميرونيوس ليبراليس 154 - فولو سيوس ماسيانوس 159 - فاليريوس بروكولوس . 
يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

زمن الإمبراطور ماركوس اوريليوس ( 161 - 180 ) وتولى مصر في عهده : - أنيوس سيرياكوس 162 - دوميتيوس هونوراتوس 165 - فلافيوس تيتيانوس 166 - باسوس روفوس 167 - كالفيسيوس ستانيانوس 175 - باكتيميوس ماجنوس 177 


زمن الإمبراطور كومودوس ( 176 - 192 ) تولى مصر في عهده : - فلافيوس كريسبوس 181 - مانيوس فلافيانوس 181 - فيتوريوس ماكرينوس 183 - أوريليوس بابيريوس ديونيسيوس 187 - تينيوس ديمتريوس 190 -كلوديوس لوثيليانوس 190 - لارثيوس ميمور 192 - بولياس فلافيوس - أبيوس سابينوس 

زمن الإمبراطور برتيناكس ( 193 عدة شهور ) ثم زمن الإمبراطور سبتميوس سيفيروس ( 193 - 211 ) تولى مصر فى عهده : - ماتينيوس سابينوس 193 - أولبيوس بريميانوس 194 - ايميليوس ساتورنينوس 197 - ماكيوس لاتوس 201 - سوباتيانوس أكيلا 201 - مانيوس فليكس كريثنتيليا نوس 

زمن الإمبراطور كاراكلا ( 211 - 217) تولى مصر فى عهده : - بابيبيوس أوريليوس جونثينوس - سبتيميوس هراكليوس 215 - فاليوس داتوس 216 - أويليوس أنتينوس 

زمن الإمبراطور مارقينوس ( 217 - 222 ) تولي مصر في عهده : - بازيليانوس 217 - جيمينيوس كريستوس 219 - مافيوس هونورياتوس 222 

زمن الإمبراطور سيفيروس اسكندر ( 222 - 235) تولي مصر في عهده : - ايدينافوس يوليانوس - فاليربوس - ايباجاتوس - ماسكولانوس 

زمن الإمبراطور ماكسمين ( 235 - 238 ) وتولي مصر في عهده : - ميفيوس هونوراتيانوس 

زمن الإمبراطور جورديان الثالث ( 238-244 ) وتولى مصر في عهده : - أنيانوس 

زمن الإمبراطور فيليب الأول ( 244 - 249) وتولي مصر في عهده : - أورليوس باسليوس 
زمن الإمبراطور فيليب الأول ( ( 244 - 249) وتولي مصر في عهده : - أورليوس باسيلوس -كلوديوس فاليريوس فيرموس 

زمن الإمبراطور ديفيوس ( 249 - 251) تولي مصر في عهده : - أبيوس سابينوس 250 

زمن الإمبراطور جاليانوس ( 251 - 253 ) تولي مصر في عهده : - ايميليا نوس وظل يحكم مصر في زمن أربعة من الأباطرة . - أوريليوس تيدوتوس 

زمن الإمبراطور أوريليان ( 270 - 275) تولي مصر في عهده : - فيرموس - جنياليس 

زمن الإمبراطور كاروس ( 282 - 284 ) تولي مصر في عهده : - بومبونيوس جانواريوس 

زمن الإمبراطور دقلديانوس ( 284 - 305) تولي مصر في عهده : - ماركسوس أوريليوس 284 -ديوجينيس 286 - فلافيوس فاليريوس بومبايانوس 287 - بمبيانوس 289 - ايميليوس روستيكيانوس 298 - ايليوس بوبليوس 299 - كلوديوس كولكيانوس 33 

زمن الإمبراطور جاليريرس ( 305 - 311 ) تولي مصر في عهده : - أمونيوس 312 

الإمبراطور مكسيميان ( 305 - 313 ) 

زمن الإمبراطور ليكينيوس ( 313 - 323 ) تولي مصر فى عهده : - أنطونيوس جريجوريوس 314 - أوريليوس أنطونيوس 316 - كونتيوس أيبر 322 - سانبيانوس 323 . 

يتبع ....

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

أخي الحبيب العمدة . .

موضوع أكثر من رائع . . ومجهود مخلص 

في انتظار استكمال أجزاء الموضوع

لك مني كل التحية و الاحترام و التقدير
أخوك إسلام شمس الدين

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى العمده
الآن عرفنا كنت فين 
تسلم ايدك موضوع جميل لأغلى اسم فى الوجود لمصر الغاليه 0

----------


## العمدة

بدأ العصر البيزنطى سنة 323 ميلادية عندما تولى " قسطنطين " الحكم وأصبح أمبرواطورا0 وقد شيد " قسطنطين " على أطلال مدنية " بيزنطة " القديمة مدينة جديدة استمدت أسمها من أسمه وعرفت باسم " القسطنطينية " وأصبحت عاصمة الامبراطورية الرومانية الشرقية ، وكان قسطنطين أول أمبراطور مسيحى للامبراطورية الرومانية وفى ذلك الوقت كانت المسيحية تزداد انتشاراً فى مصر وكان المسيحيون يتعرضون لاضطهاد الحكام الرومان وتعذيبهم ، ولكن مع اعتلاء الامبراطور قسطنطين العرش والاعتراف الرسمى بالمسيحية بدأ اطمئنان المسيحيين إلى أنفسهم وبدأوا يعملون فى حرية ، ولكن هذه الحرية أدت إلى ظهور انقسامات وخلافات فى الرأى مما أدى إلى نشوء خلاف عنيف بين كنيسة الاسكندرية والقصر الامبراطورى فى " القسطنطينية " وكانت هذه المنازعات الدينية سبباً فى ازدياد الكراهية والعداء الشديد بل والمقاومة العنيفة للحكومة الامبراطورية فى " القسطنطينية " وزاد من أسباب كراهية أهالى مصر للحكومة الامبراطورية زيادة الضرائب وفساد الإدارة وظلمها مما أدى إلى فقر داخلى . 

وأدت هذه العوامل مجتمعة إلى أزمة اقتصادية وأزمة اجتماعية أدت إلى فساد مالى وإدارى واقتصادى وضرائبى ومنازعات دينية وإلى أثارة الفوضى والنزعات الانفصالية أحيانا . 

وفى السنوات الأخيرة من الحكم البيزنطى زاد الخلاف المذهبى واشتد الخلاف فى السنوات الأخيرة من الحكم البيزنطى بين " الأرثوذكس " أنصار المذهب " الخلقدونى " وبين المونوفيزيتيين 

وحاول " هرقل " بعد أن أصبح امبراطوراً أن يحتوى هذه الخلافات ولكن المصريين ضاقوا بأساقفته " الملكانيين " رغم محاولته الوصول إلى سبيل التفاهم مع الأقباط المصريين . 

وفى السنة الخامسة من حكم هرقل زحف " الفرس " على الامبراطورية واستولوا على " أرمينيا " ثم على " دمشق " و" القدس " وتمكنوا من إسقاط " الاسكندرية " سنة 618 واحتل " الفرس " مصر لمدة عشر سنوات وسط سخط المصريين وعادت مصر إلى الامبرراطورية البيزنطية بعد انتصار " هرقل " على " الفرس " فى معركة " نينوى " فى سنة 627 ووقع معهم معاهدة للصلح بمقتضاها تم جلاء الفرس عن مصر . 

واتخذ المصريون موقفاً سلبياً إزاء عودة البيزنطيين لحكم بلادهم وزاد الاضطهاد وزادت كراهية المصريين للحكم الرومانى . وهنا تظهر على مسرح الأحداث العالمية دولة جديدة فى الشرق وهى الدولة العربية التى حملت ديناً جديداً هو الرسلام ، وبعد أن مدت هذه الدولة سيادتها على الجزيرة العربية بدأت تتطلع إلى خارج الجزيرة فوجدت امبراطوريتين طحنتهما الحروب هما إمبراطورية فارس ( الفرس ) وامبراطورية الروم ( الرومانية أو البيزنطية ) فتمكنت الدولة العربية من الاطاحة بهما وكان دخول مصر فى الدولة العربية على يد عمرو بن العاص سنة 640 ميلادية . 

وتولى الإمبراطورية البيزنطية فى هذه الفترة 22 إمبراطورا أرسلوا 79 من الولاة لحكم مصر وهم : 


فى عهد الامبراطور قسطنين الأول 323 - 337 تولى مصر : - يوليوس يوليانوس 328 - سبتيميوس زينون 329 - ماجانتيانوس 330 - فلورنتيوس 331 - هيجينوس 332 - باتيريوس 333 - فلافيوس فيلاجريوس 334 - فلافيوس انطونيوس تيودوروس 337 . 
يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

أخي الحبيب شمس الدين المحترم .

ألف شكر لمجهوداتك القيمة , وإخلاصك أخي الحبيب

تسعدني دوماً مداخلاتك القيمة .

تحياتي للأخت الغالية هبة .

طيب يا هبة لازم تكشفي المستور  :;):

----------


## العمدة

فى عهد الامبراطور قسطنطين الثانى 337 - 361 تولى مصر : - فلافيوس فيلاجريوس 338 - 340 - لونجينوس 341 - 343 - بالاديوس 334 - نسطوريوس 345 - سيباستيانوس 352 - 354 - ماكسيموس 355 - 356 - كاتافرونيوس 356 - 357 - هيرموجينس بارناسيوس 357 - 359 - ايتاليكيانوس 359 - فاوستينوس 359 - 361 - جيرونتيوس 361 - 362 


فى عهد الامبراطور جوليان 361 - 363 تولى مصر : - ايكديكيوس أوليمبوس 362 - 363 

الامبراطور جوفيان 363 - 364 

فى عهد الامبراطور فالنز 364 - 378 تولى مصر : - هيريوس 364 - ماكسيموس 364 - فلافيانوس 364 - 366 - بروكولتيانوس 366 - 367 - فلافيوس ايتوليميوس 367 - 370 - أوليمبيوس بالاديوس 370 - 371 - أئيليوس بالاديوس 371 - 374 

فى عهد الامبراطور نيودوسيوس الأول 379 - 395 تولى مصر : - هادريانوس 379 - 380 - يوليوس يوليانوس 380 - بالاديوس 382 - هيباتيوس 383 - أنطونيوس 383 - أوبتاتوس 384 فبراير - فلورنتيوس 384 ديسمبر - يوزيبيوس 386 - باولينوس 386 - 387 - فلافيوس أولبيوس أريثريوس 388 

فى عهد الامبراطور مارقيان 450 - 457 تولى مصر : - تيودوروس 451 - فلوروس 452 

فى عهد الامبراطور ليو الأول 457 - 474 تولى مصر : - الاسكندر 468 - 469 

الامبراطور ليو الثانى 474 

فى عهد الامبراطور زينون 474 - 491 تولى مصر : - بؤيثوس 476 - انثيميوس 477 - ثيوكتيستوس 477 - 478 - ثيوجنوستوس 479 - 482 - بيرجاميوس 482 - أبولونيوس 482 - أرسينيوس 487 
يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

فى عهد الإمبراطور أنا ستاسيوس 491 - 518 تولى مصر : - يوستاثيوس 501 - نيودوسيوس 516 


الإمبراطور جستين الأول 518 - 527 

وفي عهد الامبراطور جستنيان الأول 527 - 565 تولى مصر : - ديو سقوروس 535 - رودون 538 - ليبريوس 539 - 542 - الاسكندر 389 - 390 - أيفاجريوس 390 - 391 - هيباتيوس 392 من 9 ابريل إلى 12 ابريل - بوتاميوس 392 من 5 مايو إلى 30 يوليو - ايفاجريوس 393 

فى عهد الامبراطور أركاديوس 395 - 408 تولى مصر : - جيناديوس 396 - ريميجيوس 396 - أرخيلاوس 397 - بنتاديوس 403 - 404 - بوثاليوس 404 - 405 

فى عهد الامبراطور تيودوسيوس الثانى 408 - 450 تولى مصر : - أوريستيس 415 - كاليستوس 422 - كليوباتر 435 - كارموسينوس 443 - يوحنا لاكساريون 542 - هيفائيستوس 

فى عهد الامبراطور جستين الثانى 565 - 578 تولى مصر : - جرمانوس جستينوس 566 

الإمبراطور تيباريوس الثاني 578 - 582 

فى عهد الإمبراطور موريس 583 - 602 تولى مصر : - يوحنا - باولوس - يوحنا ( للمرة الثانية ) - قسطنطيوس - ميناس 600 

فى عهد الإمبراطور فوكاس 602 - 610 تولى مصر : - بتروس جستينوس 602 - 603 - يوحنا 609 

فى عهد الإمبراطور هرقل 610 - 641 تولى مصر : - نكيتاس 610 - كيرس 631 - 640 - ثيودوروس 

الإمبراطور هرقل الثانى 641 

الإمبراطور هرقليون 641 .

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

عهد الخلفاء الراشدين .

أذن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب لقائد جيشه عمرو بن العاص فى فتح مصر، ففتح العريش والفرما سنة 640 م وبلبيس وأم دنين ثم حاصر حصن بابليون سنة 641 وسار الى الاسكندرية وفتحها . وبذلك قضى عمرو بن العاص على نفوذ الامبراطورية البيزنطية فى مصر وأصبحت مصر ولاية إسلامية إبان حكم الخلفاء الراشدين وكانوا يرسلون الولاة ينوبون عنهم فى الحكم وإقامة الصلاة والقضاء وجباية الضرائب . وبلغ عدد الولاة فى عهد الخلفاء عمرو وعثمان وعلى . ستة ولاة وهم : - أبو عبدالله عمرو بن العاص فتح مصر ووليها للمرة الأولى من قبل أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب من سنة 20هـ / 640 م الى سنة 25هـ / 646 م عندما عزلة عثمان بن عفان عنها . 

وقد أسس عمرو فى مصر مدينة الفسطاط وبنى بها جامعة وحفر خليج أم المؤمنين وشيد مقياسا للنيل . 

قتل عمر بن الخطاب وخلفة عثمان بن عفان - أمير المؤمنين فى ذى الحجة 23 هـ / أكتوبر 644 م وتولى مصر فى عهده: - عبدالله بن سعد . ولاه عثمان فى 25 هـ / 646م . - محمد بن أبى حذيفة بن عتبة بن ربيعة بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف فى شوال 35هـ / ابريل 656 م وثب على عقبة بن عامر خليفة عبدالله بن سعد اثناء وفادته لأمير المؤمنيني فأخرجه من الفسطاط ودعا الى خلع عثمان وحرض عليه وأسعر البلاد . 

قتل عثمان بن عفان فى ذى الحجة 35 هـ / يونيو 656 وتولى على بن ابى طالب منصب امير المؤمنين ... وقدم الى مصر معاوية بن ابى سفيان مطالبا بقتلة عثمان ولما رفض ابو حذيفه أخذه معاوية مع آخرين رهينة ... وسجنهم معاوية فى لُدّ وهربوا من السجن وقُتل أبو حذيفة فى ذى الحجة 36 هـ يونيو 657 م وتولى حكم مصر فى عهد على أبن أبى طالب : 
- قيس بن سعد بن عبادة الانصارى ولى مصر من قبل أمير المؤمنين على بن ابى طالب فى ربيع الأول 37 هـ - أغسطس 657 م وصرف عنها بعد شهور فى رجب 37 هـ - ديسمبر 657 م نتيجة لمكائد من معاوية . 

- الاشتر مالك بن الحارث النخعى ولى مصر من قبل على بن أبى طالب فى رجب 37هـ / ديسمبر 657 م ولكنه مات قبل وصوله الى مقر ولايته . 

- محمد بن أبى بكر الصديق . ولى مصر من قبل على بن أبى طالب فدخلها فى رمضان 37 هـ / فبراير 658 م وقتل بعد خمسة شهور فى وقعة المُسنِّاة فى صفر 38 هـ / يوليو 658 م . 

يتبع ....

----------


## بنت النيل

موضوع ممتاز ياعمدة
تسلم ايدك

اهو كده بقى اتعتقت من العقاب اللى كنا ناويين نوقعه عليك بسبب غيابك المريب ... كنت فكرت نخصم منك موضوعين ... بس خلاص بقى ... سماح النوبة

مش النوبة واسوان  ::

----------


## العمدة

الأخت الفاضلة بنت النيل .

الآن تنفست الصعداء  ::  أكثر ما أخشاه حذف المواضيع  ::p: 

وأن يأتي السماح من المحتسبين الصابرين فهو طبع الملاح  :: 

تقديري واعتزازي بشخصكم الكريم .

----------


## العمدة

عهد الدولة الأموية .

قتل أمير المؤمنين على بن ابى طالب آخر الخلفاء الراشدين فى 40 هـ / 661 م . وأسس معاوية بن أبى سفيان الدولة الأموية واتخذ دمشق عاصمة للخلافة . استخلف ابنه يزيد بن معاوية قبل وفاته فأقام بذلك نظام وراثته الحكم لأول مرة فى الإسلام . 

استمرت الدولة الأموية فى دمشق من 40هـ / 661 م الى 132 هـ / 750 م وتولى الخلافة أثنائها 12 خليفة. ولم يتغير وضع مصر فى ظل الدولة الأموية فقد ظلت إحدى أهم ولايات الدولة الاسلامية وأقواها وأغناها. 

وتولى مصر فى عهد الدولة الأموية 25 ولياً وهم : - عمرو بن العاص . وليها للمرة الثانية من قبل معاوية فى ربيع الأول 38 هـ / أغسطس 659 م . وظل واليها عليها الى ان توفى بها ليلة عيد الفطر 43 هـ / يناير 664 م . - عتبة بن أبى سفيان بن حرب وليها من قبل أخيه معاوية وقدمها فى ذى الحجة 43 هـ / مارس 664 م وتوفى فى الاسكندرية فى ذى الحجة 44هـ / مارس 665 م . - عقبة بن عامر الجهنى .. ويكنى أبا عباس وأبا حماد وليها من قبل معاوية 44 هـ / 665 م . وخلعه عنها فى ربيع الاول 47 هـ / مايو 667 . - مسلمة بن مخلد الانصارى وليها من قبل معاوية فى ربيع الاول 47 هـ / 667 م وتوفى وهو وال عليها فى رجب 62 هـ / ابريل 682 م . فكانت ولايته عليها خمس عشرة سنة تقريبا . 

توفى معاوية بن ابى سفيان فى رجب 60 هـ / ابريل 682 م وخلفه ابنه يزيد بن معاوية فى منصب أمير المؤمنين . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده : - سعيد بن يزيد بن علقمة الأزدى تولى مصر من رمضان 62 هـ / مايو 682 م الى ان وثب عليه الخوارج فاعتزل فى شعبان 64هـ - 684 م . ودعا عبد الله بن الزبير الى نفسه وكأن اليوم ابن الأمس كما خرج زبير أخر في بغداد أمس القريب ليفرض نفسه حاكم مدني على بغداد !!!!


يتبع ....

----------


## بنت مصر

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا عمدتنا
ومبذول فيه مجهود كبير تسلم ايدك يارب
والف شكر على هه المعلومات اللي تقريبا مكنتش اعرف معظمها



بسنت

----------


## الرحال

تحياتى لك  على مجهودك الرائع فى ابراز ماهيه مصر التى ..........

لا تستطيع ابلغ المعانى واروع المعانى فى تصير مدى حبنا لارضنا 

ااااااااااااه لو ادرك حكامنا كم نذوب عشقاً فى تراب هذا الوطن 

يكفينا وجداننا المتعلق فيها وآمالنا التى راتسمت على كورنيش نيلها 
واحلامنا التى ارتسمت خطوطها تحت سمائها .....................


تحياتى  ::

----------


## مصراوى

عمدتنا
لم أقرأ كل الموضوع طبعا
ولكن قمت بطباعته للقراءة المتأنية
شكرا لجهدك

----------


## العمدة

شكراً بنت مصر .

وأتمنى أن تتابعي باقي الإضافات .

مرورك أسعد الموضوع  ::

----------


## العمدة

الحبيب الرحال .

ما أجمل كلماتك وأروعها .. فنان بجد   :: 

أشكرك أيها الرحال الغالي  ::

----------


## العمدة

المبدع مصراوي .

يشرف إي كاتب مرورك أيها الغالي  ::

----------


## العمدة

عبد الرحمن بن عتبه بن حجدم الفهرى وليها من قبل عبدالله بن الزبير فى شعبان 64 هـ / مارس 684 م . 

بويع مروان بن الحكم بالشام فى ذى القعدة 64 هـ - يونيو 684 م أميرا للمؤمنين .. وسار بجيشه الى مصر لقتال عبد الرحمن بن عتبة بن جحدم واصطلحوا معه وأمنهم مرروان ودخل مروان مصر فى جمادى الأول 65 هـ / ديسمبر 684 م . ؤأقام فى مصر شهرين ثم ولى عليها ابنه عبد العزيز . - عبد العزيز بن مروان بن الحكم ويكنى أبا الاصبع وليها من قبل ابيه فى رجب 65 هـ / فبراير 685 م. وأقره عليها أخاه عبد الملك عندما تولى إمارة المؤمنين ... توفى عبد العزيز وهو وال عليها فى جمادى الأولى 86 هـ / مايو 705 م . وكانت ولايته عشرين سنة وعشرة أشهر وأياما . 
توفى مروان بن الحكم فى رجب سنة 65 هـ / فبراير685 م وبويع لإمارة المؤمنين ابنة عبد الملك بن مروان . 
ولى مصر فى عهده : - عبدالله بن عبدالملك بن مروان بن الحكم . ويكنى أبا عمر وليها من قبل أبية أمير المؤمنين فى جمادى الآخرة 86 هـ / يونيو 705 م وأقرة عليها أخاه الوليد بن عبد الملك عندما تولى إمارة المؤمنين وعزل بعد ثلاث سنين وشهور من ولايته فى 90 هـ / 709 م . 

وكان عبداللة أول من أمر الدواواين فنسلخت بالعربية وكانت تكتب حتى عهده بالقبطية . 


توفى أمير المؤمنين عبد الملك بن مروان فى شوال 86 / سبتمبر 705 م وبويع الوليد بن عبد الملك أميراً للمؤمنين . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده : - قرة بن شريك العبسى وليها من قبل الوليد بن عبد الملك فى ربيع الأول 90 هـ / يناير 709 م . وتوفى وهو وال عليها فى ربيع الأول 96 هـ / نوفمبر 714 م . - عبد الملك رفاعة الفهمى . وليها من قبل الوليد فى ربيع الأول 96 هـ / 714 م حتى عزل عنها فى ربيع الأول 99 هـ / أكتوبر 717 م . 


توفى أمير المؤمنين الوليد بن عبد الملك فى جمادى الآخرة 96 هـ فبراير 715 م . واستخلف سليمان بن عبد الملك الذى توفى فى نفس السنة وبويع عمر بن العزيز بن مروان أميرآً للمؤمنين . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده : - أيوب بن شرحبيل . وليها من قبل عمر بن عبد العزيز فى ربيع الأول 99ه / اكتوبر 717 م وتوفى وهو وال عليها فى رمضان 101 هـ / مارس 720م 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

توفى أمير المؤمنين عمر بن العزيز 

فى رجب 101 هـ / يناير 720 م واستخلف يزيد بن عبد الملك . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده : - بشر بن صفوان الكلبى - وليها من قبل أمير المؤمنين يزيد فى رمضان 101 هـ / مارس 720 م ... ثم ورد اليه كتاب يزيد بتأميره على افريقيا فخرج اليها فى شوال 102 هـ / ابريل721 م واستخلف على مصر أخاه حنظله . - حنظلة بن صفوان الكلبى . وليها باستخلاف أخيه ثم إقرار يزيد وصرف عنها فى شوال 105 هـ / مارس 724 م . 


توفى يزيد بن عبد الملك فى شعبان 105 هـ / يناير 724 م وبويع هشام بن عبدالملك أميراً للمؤمنين . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده : - محمد بن عبدالملك بن مروان . من قبل أخيه هشام . دخل مصر واليا فى شوال 105 هـ / مارس 724 م . ومكث بها شهراً واحداً فقط وخرج منها هاربا من وباء ولجأ الى الأردن . - الحر بن يوسف وليها من قبل هشام امير المؤمنين فى ذى الحجة 105 هـ / مايو 742 م ... واستمر واليا حوالى ثلاث سنوات ثم كتب الحر الى هشام يستعفى من ولاية مصر فصرفه هشام فى ذى القعدة 108 هـ / مارس 727 . عبد الملك بن رفاعة الفهمى . وليها للمرة وقدمها فى المحرم 109 هـ / ابريل 727 م د ،كانت ولايته لمدة خمسة عشر يوما ومات . - الوليد بن رفاعة بن ثابث الفهمى وليها من قبل اهشام وقدمها فى سنة 109 هـ / ابريل 727 م . وتوفى وهو وال عليها فى جمادى الآخرة سنة 117 هـ / يونيو 735 م . فحكم مصر حوالى تسع سنوات . - عبد الرحمن بن خالد الفهمى ولى مصر من قبل أمير المؤمنين هشام فى جمادى الآخرة 117 هـ / يونيو 735 وعزل بعد عدة شهور . - حنظلة بن صفوان الكلبى وليها للمرة الثانية وقدم فى المحرم 119 هـ / يناير 737 م ... ثم ورد كتاب هشام بولاية حنظلة على افريقيا وأمره بأن يستخلف على مصر وخرج حنظلة من مصر فى ربيع الآخر 124 هـ / فبراير 741 م وكانت مدة ولايته حوالى خمس سنوات . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

حفص بن الوليد بن يوسف الحضرمى . 

وليها باستخلاف حنظلة ثم بإقرار أمير المؤمنين هشام فى شعبان 124 هـ / يونيو 741 م وبعد حوالى ثلاث سنوات كتب الى مروان يستعفيه فأعفاه مروان . 

توفى أمير المؤمنين هشام بن عبد الملك فى ربيع الآخر 125 هـ - فبراير 742 م . واستخلف الوليد بن يزيد بن عبد الملك الذى قتل فى جمادى الآخرة 126 هـ / مارس 743 وبويع ابنه يزيد ولكنه توفى فى ذى الحجة من نفس السنة سبتمبر 743 وبويع أخوه ابراهيم بن الوليد لمدة شهرين ثم خلعه مروان بن محمد الحكم فبويع فى صفر 127 هـ / نوفمبر 743 م . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده : -حسان بن عتاهية تولى مصر من قبل أمير المؤمنين مروان بن محمد بن الحكم وقدم فى جمادى الآخرة سنة 127 هـ / مارس 744 م . ولكن حسان خرج من مصر هاربا بناء عى طلب أهلها بعد سته عشر يوما فقط من وصوله . - حفص بن الوليد بن يوسف الحضرمى للمرة الثانية من جمادى الآخرة 127 هـ / مارس 744 م الى المحرم 128 هـ / اكتوبر 745 م. - الحوثرة بن سهيل الباهلى وليها من قبل مروان بن محمد قدمها فى المحرم 128 هـ / أكتوبر 745 م ثم صرف عنها فى جمادى الأولى 131 هـ / يناير 749 م . - المغيرة بن عبيد الفزارى . وليها من قبل مروان . وقدمها فى رجب 131 هـ / فبراير 749 م . وتوفى فى جمادى الأولى 132 هـ / ديسمبر 749 م . - عبد الملك بن مروان بن موسى بن نصير من قبل مروان في جمادى الاخرة 132 هـ / يناير 750م 

قتل أمير المؤمنين مروان بن محمد ببوصير فى ذى الحجة 132 هـ / أغسطس 750 م . ودخل صالح بن على الفسطاط فى المحرم 133 هـ / أغسطس 750م وبعث يرأس مروان بن محمد الى العراق وكان ذلك آخر عهد الدولة الأموية فى الشرق .

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

تولى بنو العباس مقاليد الخلافة فى الدولة الاسلامية من 133 هـ / 750 م إلى 656 هـ / 1258 م . وهم ينتمون إلى العباس عم الرسول - عليه الصلاه والسلام - .. وقد تعاونوا مع العلويين وغيرهم لإسقاط الدولة الأموية .. وبويع أبا العباس عبد الله بن محمد بن على بن عبد الله بن عباس الشهير بالسفاح أميراً للمؤمنين فى الكوفة .. ووقعت المعركة الفاصلة بين بنى أمية وبنى العباس فى 132هـ / 750 م وتم فيها القضاء على الأمويين . 

وأسس العباسيون مدينة بغداد الحالية على ضفة نهو دجلة واتخذوها عاصمة لهم ، وكانت مركزاً تجارياً عظيماً . وقد أحدث قيام الدولة العباسية تغيرات وتطورات سياسية وأجتماعية وثقافية بعيدة الأثر فى الدولة الإسلامية . 

وبلغت الدولة العباسية أوجها فى عصر هارون الرشيد وبانتهاء عصره زادت الفتن ما أدى إلى ضعف شأن الخلافة إلى أن غزاها المغول وقضوا على الأسرة العباسية فى 656هـ / 1258م .. ولم يتغير الحال بمصر من عصر الدولة الأموية إلى عصر الدولة العباسية فظلت إحدى أهم ولايات الدولة وأقواها وأغناها ، وحاول بعض ولاه مصر الاستقلال بها عن الدولة المركزية فى بغداد مثلما حدث فى عهد أحمد بن طولون ثم الإخشيد وتولى مصر فى عهد الدولة العباسية بما فيها محاولات الاستقلال من ابن طولون والإخشيد 96 والياً وهم : 

- صالح بن على بن عبد الله بن عباس بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم من قبل أمير المؤمنين أبى العباس عبد الله بم محمد بن على بن عبد الله بن عباس ( السفاح ) فى المحرم 133هـ / أغسطس 750 م وبعث بوفد من أهل مصر إلى أبى العاس بيعة أهل مصر . 

وورد كتاب أمير المؤمنين إلى صالح بن على بإمارته على فلسطين ويأمره بالاستحلاف على مصر فاستحلف عليها أبا عون عبد الملك. - أبو عون عبد الملك بن يزيد .. وليها باستخلف صالح بن على فى شعبان 133هـ / مارس 751 م وفر هاربا من وباء بها . - صالح بن على بن عبد الله بن عباس بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم وليها ( للمرة الثانية ) من قبل أمير المؤمنين فى ربيع الآخر 136هـ / أكتوبر 753 م . 

وفى رمضان 137هـ / 755 م سار صالح بن على إلى فلسطين واستخلف على مصر أبا عون عبد الملك بن يزيد . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

توفى أمير المؤمنين أبو العباس 

 فى ذى الحجة 136هـ / مايو 754 م واستخلف أبا جعفر عبد الله المنصور بن محمد بن عبد الله بن عباس فاستقبل بخلافته السنه 137هـ فأقر بن على ولاية مصر . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده : - أبو عون عبد الملك بن يزيد . وليها ( للمرة الثانية ) باستخلاف صالح بن على من رمضان 137هـ / فبراير 755م إلى أن عزل عنها فى ربيع الاأول 141هـ/ يوليو 758 م . - موسى بن كعب عيينة بن عائشة بن عمرو بن سرى بن عائذة بن الحارث بن امرئ القيس . وليها من قبل أمير المؤمنين أبى جعفر المنصور .. ودخلها فى ربيع الآخر 141هـ / أغسطس 758 م وليها سبعة أشهر ثم صرف عنها فى ذى القعدة 141هـ / مارس 759 م . - محمد بن الأشعث الخزاعى .. وليها من قبل أمير المؤمنين أبو جعفر فى ذى الحجة 141هـ / ابريل 759 م وليها لمدة سنة وشهر ثم عزل عنها . - حميد بن قحيطة .. وليها من قبل أبى جعفر فى رمضان 143هـ / ديسمبر 760 م وصرف عنها فى ذى القعدة 144هـ / فبراير 762م . - يزيد بن حاتم المهُبلى .. وليها من قبل أمير المؤمنين أبى جعفر المنصور فى ذى القعدة 144هـ / فبراير 762م وصرف عنها بكتاب أمير المؤمنين أبى جعفر فى ربيع الآخر 152هـ / إبريل 768م . - عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن معاوية بن حُديج . وليها من قبل أمير المؤمنين أبى جعفر فى ربيع الآخر 152هـ / إبريل 768م وتوفى وهو وال عليها فى صفر 155هـ / يناير 772م واستخلف عليها أخاه محمدا . - محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن معاوية بن حُديج .. وليها باستخلاف أخيه وإقرار أمير المؤمنين أبى جعفر .. من صفر 155هـ / يناير 772 م وتوفى وهو وال عليها فى" شوال من نفس السنة فكانت ولايته عليها ثمانية أشهر واستخلف موسى بن عُلى بن رباح . - موسى بن عُلى بن رباح اللخمى .. وليها باستخلاف محمد بن عبد الرحمن وإقرار أمير المؤمنين أبى جعفر فى شوال 155هـ / سبتمبر 772م إلى ذى الحجة 161هـ / سبتمبر 778م . 

توفى أمير المؤمنين أبو جعفر المنصور فى ذى الحجة 158هـ / أكتوبر755م وبويع محمد أبو عبد الله المهدى بن المنصور أميراً للمؤمنين . 

وولى مصر فى عهده : - عيسى بن لقمان الجمحى .. وليها من قبل أمير المؤمنين المهدى فى ذى الحجة 161هـ / سبتمبر 778م وصرف عنها فى جمادى الأولى 162هـ / يناير 779م أى وليها أربعة أشهر . - واضح مولى أبى جعفر .. وليها من قبل المهدى فى جمادى الآخر 162هـ / فبراير 779م وصرف عنها فى رمضان 162هـ / مايو 779م وصرف عنها فى رمضان 162هـ / مايو799م وليها أربعة أشهر . - منصور بن يزيد بن منصور الرعينى . وليها من قبل المهدى فى رمضان 162هـ / مايو 779م .. وصرف عنها فى ذى القعدة 162هـ / يوليو 779م وليها شهرين . - يحيى بن داود الحرشى بابن ممدود .. وليها من قبل المهدى فى ذى الحجة 162هـ / أغسطس 779م إلى المحرم 164هـ / سبتمبر 780م . - سالم بن سوادة التميمى .. وليها من قبل المهدى فى المحرم 164هـ / سبتمبر 780م وصرف عنها فى ذى الحجة 164هـ / يوليو 781م . - إبراهيم بن صالح بن عبد الله بن عباس .. وليها من قبل المهدى فى المحرم 165هـ / أغسطي 781م وعزله المهدى ( عزلا قبيحا ) وصرف عنها فى ذى" الحجة 167هـ / يوليو784م . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

موسى بن مصعب الخثعمى .. 

وليها من قب المهدى فى ذى الحجة 167هـ / يوليو 784م وقتل فى شوال 168هـ / إبريل 785م . - أسامة بن عمرو المعافرى .. وليها باستخلاف موسى بن مصعب وصرف عنها بعد شهرين . - الفضل بن صالح بن على العباسى .. وليها من قبل المهدى فى المحرم 169هـ / يوليو 785م لعدة شهور . توفى أمير المؤمنين المهدى فى المحرم 169هـ / يوليو 785م وبويع موسى بن المهدى . 

تولى مصر فى عهده : - على بن سلمان العباسى .. وليها من قبل أمير المؤمنين موسى الهادى دخلها فى شوال 169هـ /إبريل 786م . وعزله أمير المؤمنين هارون الرشيد فى ربيع الأول 171هـ / أغسطس 787 . 

توفى الهادى بن المهدى فى 170هـ . وبويع هارون الرشيد أميراً للمؤمنين فى ربيع الأول 170هـ / سبتمبر 786م . 
وتولى فى عهده : - موسى بن عيسى بن موسى العباسى .. وليها من قبل أمير المؤمنين هارون الرشيد فى ربيع الأول 171هـ / أغسطس 787 م وصرف عنها فى رمضان 172هـ / فبراير 789م . - مسلمة بن يحيى البجلى ..وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد في رمضان 172هـ / فبراير 789م وصرف عنها فى شعبان 173هـ / يناير 790م . - محمد بن زهير الأزدى .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد فى شعبان 173م / يناير 790م .. وصرف عنها فى ذى الحجة 173هـ / إبريل 790م - داود بن يزيد المهلبى .. وليها من قبل أمير المؤمنين هارون الرشيد فى المحرم 174هـ / مايو 790م ، وصرف عنها فى المحرم 175هـ / مايو 791م . - موسى بن عيسى بن موسى العباسى .. وليها من قبل أمير المؤمنين هارون الرشيد ( للمرة الثانية ) فى صفر 175هـ / يوليو 791م ، وصرف عنها بعد سنة واحدة فى صفر 176هـ / يونيو 792م . - إبراهيم بن صالح بن عبد الله العباسى .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد ( للمرة الثانية ) وقدمها فى جمادى الأولى 176هـ / أغسطس 792م وتوفى وهو واليها فى شعبان 176هـ / نوفمبر 792م . - عبد الله بن المسيب بن زهير الضبى .. وليها من قبل أمير المؤمنين هارون الرشيد فى رمضان 176هـ / ديسمبر 792م ثم صرف عنها فى رجب 177هـ / أكتوبر 793م . - إسحاق بن سليمان .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد فى رجب 177هـ / أكتوبر 793م وصرف عنها فى رجب 178هـ / أكتوبر 794م . - هرثمة بن أعين .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد فى شعبان 178هـ / نوفمبر 794م ثم سار إلى أفريقية فى شوال 178هـ / يناير 795م . - عبد الملك بن صالح بن على العباسى .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد ولكنه لم يدخلها واستخلف عليها عبد الله بن المسيب العباسى فوليها إلى آخر 178هـ / فبراير 795م . - عبد الله بن المهدى العباسى .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد فى المحرم 179هـ / مارس 795م وصرف عنها فى رمضان 179هـ / نوفمبر 795م . - موسى بن عيسى بن موسى العباسى ..وليها ( للمرة الثالثة ) من قبل هارن الرشيد فى رمضان 179هـ / نوفمبر 795م وصرف عنها فى جمادى الآخرة 180هـ / يونيو 796م . - عبيد الله بن المهدى العباسى .. وليها ( للمرة الثانية ) من قبل هارون الرشيد فى جمادى الآخرة 180هـ / يونيو 796م وصرف عنها فى رمضان 181هـ / 797م . - إسماعيل بن صالح العباسى .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد فى رمضان 181هـ / نوفمبر 797م وصرف عنها فى جمادى الآخر 182هــ / أغسطس 798م . - إسماعيل بن عيسى العباسى .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد فى جمادى الآخرة 182هـ / أغسطس 789 م وصرف عنها فى رمضان 182هـ / أكتوبر798م . - الليث بن الفضل .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد فى شوال 182هـ / نوفمبر 798م وصرف عنها فى المحرم 187هـ / يناير 803م . - أحمد بن إسماعيل بن على بن عبد الله العباسى .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد فى جمادى الآخر 187هـ / مايو 803م وصرف عنها فى شعبان 189هـ / يوليو 805 م . - عبد الله بن محمد العباسى .. " ابن زينب " وليها من قبل الرشيد وصلها فى شوال 189هـ / سبتمبر 805م وصرف عنها فى شعبان 190هـ / يوليو 806م . - الحسين بن جميل .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد فى رمضان 190هـ / يوليو 806م وصرف عنها فى ربيع الآخر 192هـ / فبراير 808م . - مالك بن دلهم الكلبى .. وليها من قبل هارون الرشيد فى ربيع الآخر 192هـ / فبراير 808م إلى صفر 193هـ /نوفمبر 808م . - الحسن بن التختاخ ..وليها من قبل الرشيد وقدمها فى ربيع الأول 193هـ / يناير 809م ، وعزل فى ربيع الأول 194هـ / ديسمبر 809م . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

مات هارون الرشيد

 واستخلف محمد الأمين بن هارون الرشيد فى جمادى الآخر 193هـ / مارس 809م . 
ولى مصر فى عهده : - حاتم بن هرثمة بن أعين .. وليها من قبل محمد بن هارون ( الأمين ) ودخلها فى رمضان 194هـ / يونيو 810م وصرف عنها فى جمادى الآخرة 195هـ / مارس 811م . 

جابر بن الاشعث الطائى ... و ليها من قبل محمد الامين فى جماد الأخرة 195هـ -مارس 811م 

فى عهده تباعد ما بين الأمين وأخية المأمون وخلع محمد أخاه من ولاية العهد وعهدها إلى ابنه موسى ( الشديد ) . وتكلم بعض الجند فى خلع الأمين غضبا للمأمون . 


وتم خلع محمد الأمين بمصر ومبايعة المأمون فى جمادى الآخرة 196هـ / فبراير 812م وتم إخراج الأشعث من ولاية مصر . - عباد بن محمد بن حيان .. وليها من قبل المأمون فى رجب 196هـ / مارس 812م وصرف عباد عن ولاية مصر فى صفر 198هـ / أكتوبر 813 م . 

وفى أثناء ولايته مات محمد الأمين وبويع أخوه المأمون بن هارون الرشيد فى المحرم 198هـ / سبتمبر 813 م . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده - المطلب بن عبد الله الخزاعى ..وليها من قبل المأمون ودخلها فى ربيع الأول 198هـ / نوفمبر 813م . وصرف عنها فى شوال 198هـ / يونيو 814م . - العباس بن موسى بن عيسى العباسى .. وليها من قبل المأمون وقدمها ابنه عبد الله بن العباس فى شوال 198هـ / يونيو 814م وثار الجند عليه ودعوا إلى ولاية المطلب وهو فى الحبس فى المحرم 199هـ / أغسطس 814م فكانت مدة مقام ابن العباس خليفة لأبيه عليها شهرين ونصف . - المطلب بن عبد الله الخزاعى ( للمرة الثانية ) وليها بإجماع الجند عليه فى المحرم 199هـ / أغسطس 814م وبايعوه .. وخرج منها ( بعد معارك ) بعد سنة وثمانية أشهر فى رمضان 200هـ / ابريل 815م . - السرى بن الحكم .. وليها بإجماع الجند عليه فى رمضان 200هـ / ابريل 815م وثاروا عليه فى ربيع الأول 201هـ / أكتوبر 816م فكانت ولايته ستة أشهر . - سليمان بن غالب بن جبريل البجلى .. وليها بمبايعة الجند له فى ربيع الأول 201هـ / أكتوبر 816م وثاروا عليه فى شعبان 201هـ / فبراير 817م فكانت ولايتة خمسة اشهر. - السرى بن الحكم ..( للمرة الثانية ) ،، وليها من قبل المأمون فى شعبان 201هـ / فبراير 817 م ومات فى جمادى الأولى 205هـ / أكتوبر 820م . - أبو النصر بن السرى .. بويع فى جمادى الآخر 205هـ / نوفمبر 820م وتوفى فى شعبان 206هـ / يناير 822م . - عبيد الله بن السرى .. بايعه الجند فى شعبان 206هـ / يناير 822م ولكن المأمون عقد الولاية فى أول 207هـ / مايو 822م ، لخالد بن يزيد بن مزيد الشيبانى وبعثه فى جيش ولكن عبيد أمتنع عن التسليم له وقامت معارك لمدة ثلاث سنوات فى آخرها أنهزم عبيد الله ، وخرج منها . - عبيد الله بن طاهر بن الحسين .ولها من قبل المأمون ودخلها فى ربيع الاول 211هـ / يونيو 826م وحتى رجب 212هـ / أكتوبر 827م . - عيسى بن يزيد الجلودى .. وليها باستخلاف ابن طاهر له حتى ورد اليه رسول الأمير أبو إسحق بن هارون الرشيد الذى وليها هو ثم ولى عنه عيسى فى ذى القعدة 213هـ / يناير 829م حتى صفر 214هـ / إبريل 829م. - عمير بن الوليد .. وليها من قبل الأمير أبى إسحق بن هارون الرشيد فى صفر 214هـ / إبريل 829م وقتل بعد ستين يوما من ولايته فى ربيع اآخر 241هـ / يونيو 829 م وخلفه ابنه محمد بن عمير لمدة شهر .. إلى أن ورد كتاب أبى اسحق . - عيسى بن يزيد الجلودى ( للمرة الثانية ) .. وليها من قبل أبى إسحق بن هارون الرشيد . - عبد وية بن جبلة .. وليها من قبل أبى إسحق بن هارون الرشيد فى المحرم 215هـ / فبراير 830م . وصرف عنها فى نهاية 215هـ / يناير 831م . - عيسى بن منصور .. وليها من قبل أبى إسحق بن هارون الرشيد فى بداية 216هـ / فبراير 831م . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

قدم أمير المؤمنين المأمون لزيارة مصر


 فى المحرم 217هـ حتى صفر 217هـ / فبراير ومارس 832م وعزل عيسى بن منصور . - كيدر نصر بن عبد الله .. وليها من قبل المأمون فى صفر 217هـ / مارس 832م ومات كيدر فى ربيع الآخر 219هـ / ابريل 834م . 

تولى المأمون بأرض الروم فى رجب 2218هـ / أغسطس 833م وتولى إمارة المؤمنين أبو اسحق محمد المعتصم بالله بن الرشيد . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده : - مظفر بن كيدر .. وليها باستخلاف أبيه له فى ربيع الآخر 219هـ / إبريل 834م إلى شعبان 219هـ / أغسطس 834م . 


صرفت مصر إلى أبى جعفر أشناس ، وأصبح من حقه تعيين ولاتها وهم : - موسى بن أبى العباس .. وليها من قبل أبى جعفر أشناس فى رمضان 219هـ / سبتمبر 834م إلى ربيع أول 224هـ / يناير 839م . - مالك بن كيدر .. وليها من قبل أبى جعفر اشناس .. قدمها فى ربيع الاول 224هـ / يناير 839م إلى الربيع الآخر 226هـ / يناير 841 م . - على بن يحيى الأرمنى .. وليها من قبل أبى جعفر أشناس .. قدمها فى ربيع الآخر 226هـ / يناير 841م .. حتى ذى الحجة 228هـ / سبتمبر 843م . 

وتوفى أمير المؤمنين أبو اسحق المعتصم فى ربيع الأول 227هـ / ديسمبر 841م وبويع هارون الواثق بالله بن المعتصم أميراً للمؤمنين ، واستمر حق أبو جعفر أشناس فى تعيين الولاة على مصر : - عيسى بن منصور ( للمرة الثانية ) .. وليها من قبل أبى جعفر أشناس دخلها فى المحرم 229هـ / أكتوبر 843م حتى ربيع الأول 233هـ / أكتوبر 847م . * توفى أشناس 230هـ / 844م وجُعل مكانة ايتاخ فأقره عليها . - هرثمة بن النضر الجبلى .. وليها من قبل إيتاخ .. وقدمها فى رجب 233هـ / فبراير 848م ، ومات وهو وال عليها فى رجب 234هـ / فبراير 849م . - حاتم بن هرثمة بن النضر .. وليها باستخلاف أبيه له من آخر رجب 234هـ / فبراير 849م إلى أوائل رمضان 234هـ / مارس 849م والليها شهرا واحدا . - على بن يحيى الأرمنى ( للمرة الثانية ).. وليها من قبل ايتاخ فى رمضان 234هـ / مارس 849م وصرف عنها فى ذى القعدة 235هـ / مايو 850م . 
! ثم صرف ايتاخ فى المحرم 235هـ / يوليو 849م وجُعل مكانه المنتصر . - إسحاق بن يحيى بن معاذ .. وليها من قبل المنتصر .. قدمها فى ذى القعدة 235هـ / مايو 850 م . - خوط عبد الواحد بن يحيى .. وليها من قبل المنتصر قدمها فى ذى القعدة 236هـ / مايو 851م . - عنبسة بن إسحاق الضبى .. وليها من قبل المنتصر . قدمها فى ربيع الآخر 238هـ / سبتمبر 852م إلى رجب 242هـ / نوفمبر 856م وكان عنبسة آخر من وليها من العرب وآخر أمير صلى بالناس فى المسجد الجامع . - يزيد بن عبد الله التركى .. وليها من قبل المنتصر قدمها فى رجب 242هـ / نوفمبر 856م وصرف عنها فى ربيع الأول 253هـ مارس 867م . 


وتوفى المتوكل فى شوال 247هـ / ديسمبر 861م وبويع محمد المنتصر بن المتوكل . 

وتوفى المنتصر فى ربيع 248هـ / يونيو 862م وبويع المستعين بالله بن المعتصم ثم خلع المستعين فى المحرم 252هـ / يناير 866م وبويع المعتز بالله بن المتوكل . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده : - مزاحم بن خاقان .. وليها من قبل المعتز فى ربيع الأول 253هـ / مارس 867م وتوفى وهو وال عليها فى المحرم 254هـ / يناير 868م . - أحمد بن مزاحم بن خاقان ..وليها باستخلاف أبيه له بعد وفاته فى المحرم 254هـ / يناير 868م وتوفى بها فى ربيع الآخر 254هـ / مارس 868م . - أزجور التركى .. وليها باستخلاف أحمد بن مزاحم بعد وفاته فى ربيع الآخر 254هـ / مارس 868م إلى رمضان 254هـ / سبتمبر 868م 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

كانت الديار المصرية منذ الفتح الاسلامى الى بداية الدولة الطولونية إمارة أو ولاية تابعة للخلافة الاسلامية وكان الخلفاء العباسيون فى بغداد مثل سابقيهم من الخلفاء الامويين فى دمشق يرسلون الى مصر الولاة لتوليها وكان اعتمادهم على خراج مصر كبيرا فى تعمير بيت المال للدولة الاسلامية . 

وفى 254 هـ / 868 م تم تعيين أحمد بن طولون والياً على مصر . وتمكن أحمد بن طولون لأول مرة فى تاريخ مصر بعد الفتح الاسلامى من أن يجعل حكم مصر حكماً وراثياً فى أسرته وله شبة استقلال عن دولة الخلافة العباسية وقد حكم أحمد وأولاده وأولادهم مصر لمدة 38 سنة تقريباً وتفصيلها كما يلى : - أحمد بن طولون .. وليها من قبل المعتزين المتوكل .. دخلها فى رمضان سنة 254 هـ / أغسطس 868 م وتوفى أحمد بن طولون فى ذى القعدة سنة 270 هـ / مايو 884 م ( حكم مصر ستة عشر سنة تقريباً ) 

خلع المعتز بن المتوكل فى رجب سنة 255 هـ يونيو 869 م وبويع المهتدى بن الواثق فأقر أحمد بن طولون عليها وتوفى المهتدى فى شعبان سنة 256 هـ / يوليو 780 م وبويع المعتمد بالله بن المتوكل فأقر أحمد بن طولون عليها . - أبو الجيش خماروية بن أحمد بن طولون ... بايعه الجند فى ذى القعدة سنة 270 هـ / مايو 884 م وقتل فى دمشق فى ذى القعدة سنة هـ / يناير 896 ( اثنتا عشرة سنة تقريبا ) 


توفى المعتمد بالله فى رجب سنة 279 هـ سبتمبر 892 وبويع المعتضد بالله بن الموفق بن المتوكل الذى ارسل الى خمارية فى ربيع الاول سنة 280 هـ 893 بولايته هو وولده ثلاثين سنة من الفرات الى ربقة . 
وعقد المعتضد على قطر الندى بنت خماروية سنة 281 هـ 894 م . - أبو العساكر جيش بن خماروية بن أحمد بن طولون ... وليها مبايعة فى ذى القعدة سنة 282 هـ / يناير 896 م . وخُلِع من الجيش وبايعوا أخاه هارون فى جمادى الآخرة سنة 283 هـ يوليو 896 . وسجن ومات بعد أيام . - هارون بن خماروية بن أحمد بن طولون .. وليها مبايعة فى جمادى الآخرة سنة 283 هـ / يوليو 896 وقتل فى صفر سنة 292 هـ / ديسمبر 904 م . 


توفى أمير المؤمنين المعتضد فى ربيع الآخر سنة 289 هـ / ديسمبر 904 م وبويع ابنه أوب محمد ولقب بالمكتفى بالله . - شيبان أحمد بن طولون ( أبو المناقب ) ... وليها مبايعة فى صفر سنة 292 هـ ديسمبر 904 م ولم يحكم إلا أياما . 
يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

انهيار الدولة الطولونية. 

إنهارت الدولة الطولونية أمام جيوش الخليفة العباسى واستسلم له الجند وأحرقت العاصمة القطائع وبذلك عادت مصر ولاية عباسية كما كانت قبل أحمد بن طولون فتولالها كل من : - عيسى النوشرى ... وليها من قبل المكتفى بالله قدمها فى جمادى الآخرة سنة 292 هـ ابريل 905 م وتوفى فى شعبان سنة 297 هـ ابريل 910 م وهو وال عليها توفى المكتفى بالله وليها من قبل المقتدر بالله أمير المؤمنين فى شوال 297 هـ / يونيو 910 وصرف عنها فى ذى القعدة 302 هـ / مايو 915 م . - زكا الأعور .. وليها من قبل المقتدر بالله دخلها فى صفر 303 ه / أغسطس 915 ومات بعا فى ربيع الآخر 307 هـ / 919 م . - أبو منصور تكين ( للمرة الثانية ) .. وليها من قبل المقتدر دخلها فى صفر دخلها فى شعبان 307 هـ / يناير 920 م وصرف عنها فى ربيع الأول 309 هـ 921 م - هلال بن بدر وليها من قبل المقتدر بالله دخلها فى ربيع الآخر 309 هـ أغسطس 921 وصرف عنها فى ربيع الآخر 311 هـ / يوليو 923 م . - إحمد بن كيغلغ .. وليها من قبل المقتدر بالله قدمها فى رجب 311 هـ / اكتوبر 932 م وصرف عنها فى ذى قعدة 311 هـ / فبراير 924 م . - أبو منصور تكينى ( للمرة الثالثة ) وليها من قبل المقتدر بالله فى ذى القعدة 311 هـ فبراير 924 م ومات وهو واليها فى ربيع الاول 321 هـ / مارس 933 م . 

قتل امير المؤمنين المقتدر بالله بن المعتضد فى 

شوال 320 هـ / اكتوبر 932 م وبويع أبو منصور القاهر بالله بن المعتضد . ر وتولى مصر فى عهده : - أبو بكر محمد بن طغج للمرة الاولى وليها من قبل القاهر بالله فى رمضان 321 هـ / اغسطس م الى شوال 321 هـ / سبتمبر 932 فكانت ولايته عليها اثنين وثلاثين يوما وهو مقيم بالشام ولم يدخلها . - أحمد كيغلغ .. ( للمرة الثانية ) وليها من قبل القاهر بالله فى شوال 321 هـ سبتمبر 923 م - محمد بن تكين .. قدم بكتاب بولايته فى ربيع الأول 322 هـ / فبراير 934 م وعاد أحمد بن كيغلغ حرباً فى رجب 322 هـ / يونيو 934 م ومضى محمد بن تكين فى النيل وتركه عسكره ... وكان مقامه فى مصر 122 يوما . - أحمد بن كيغلغ ( للمرة الثالثة ) ... وليها حربا فى رجب 322 هـ/ اغسطس 935 م . 

خُلع أمير المؤمنين القاهر بالله .

.. وتولى أبو العباسى الراضى بالله بن المقتدر فى جمادى الاولى 322 هـ ابريل 934 م .

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

على يد القائد العباسى " محمد بن سلمات الكاتب " فى 292هـ /905 م عادت تبعية مصر المباشرة للخلافة العباسية وكانت الدولة العباسية فى ذلك الوقت تمر بعواصف من الاضطرابات وعدم اتلاستقرار . وفى مصر وبعد الدرس الذى تلقته الدولةالعباسية من أحمد بن طولون ، فقد حاول الخلفاء السيطرة على مصر من خلال كثرة تعيين الولاه وتغييرهم وباقتطاع جزء من اختصاصتهم ومنحه إلى عمال الخراج ، فنجد كما رأينا ، فى خلال ثلاثين عاما من سقوط الدولة الطولونية إلى تولية الإخشيد ، توالى على مصر أحد عشر واليا ، بل ووصل الأمر إلى تغيير أربع ولاه فى سنة واحدة كما وصلت المنافسة بين الولاة وعمال الخراج إلى حد أن بعض عمال الخراج كان يتحكم فى تغيير الوالى عن طريق الخليفة العباسى فى بغداد . 

وكانت تجربة ابن طولون ودولته قد فتحت العيون على ما يمكن أن تقدمه مصر لمن يتولاها من إمكانيات .. فهى قاعدة عسكرية إقتصادية كبرى ، من تمكن منها استطاع أن يحصل على مال وفير متصل ، وبهذا المال يقضى على مطامع حان الدولة العباسية وأن يقيم لنفسه ملكا يدوم بدوامه ويورثه لذريته .. لذلك حرص الأذكياء من ولاه مصر فى هذه الفترة أن يثبتوا أقدامهم فيها . وقد نجح فى ذلك الإخشيد عندما أسس فى مصر دولة شبه مستقلة ذات قوة لا يستهان بها وأورثها من ذريته . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

مات الواضى بالله وتم مبايعة إبراهيم بن المقتدر 

وسمى المتقى بالله فى شعبان 329هـ / مايو 941 م وخلعه فى صفر 333هـ / سبتمبر 944م المستكفى بالله بن المكتفى ثم تلاه فى جمادى الآخرة 334هـ / يناير 946م المطيع لله بن المقتدر . - 

أبو القاسم أنوجور بن الإخشيد .. باستخلاف أبيه عليها فى المحرم 335هـ / أغسطس 946م وتوفى فى ذى القعدة 349هـ / يناير 961م . - أبو الحسن على بن الإخشيد .. ودعى باسمه على المنابر من ذى القعدة 349هـ / يناير 961م ، وكانت الإمارة له ، والناظر فى البلد والمستولى على الدولة " كافور" .. توفى فى المحرم 355هـ/ يناير 966م. - أبو المسك كافور(1)( خادم الإخشيد) دعى باسمه على المنابر بعد وفاة على فى المحرم 355هـ/يناير 966م وتوفى فى جمادى الأولى 357هـ/ إبريل 968 . -

 أبو الفوارس أحمد بن على بن الإخشيد .. بإجماع الرأى بعد وفاة كافور فى جمادى الأولى 357هـ/.إبريل 968م حتى دخلها القائد جوهر الصقلى فى شعبان 358هـ/.يونيو 969م . 
وخطب للمعز الفاطمى على المنابر بمصر . 



يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

نتيجة الضعف الذى أصاب الدولة العباسية فى بغداد تمكن الفاطميون منتحقيق أطماعهم فى ااستيلاء على مصر فى شعبان سنه 358هـ/يونيو 969م ، عندما دخل جوهر الصقلى الفسطاط وأصبحت بذلك مصر ولاية تابعة للخلافة الفاطمية التى اتخذت من المغرب عاصمة لها منذ عهد الخليفة المهدى فى سنه 297هـ/909م . إلى أن وصل الأمر للخليفة المعز لدين الله ابو تميم سعد الذى تولى الخلافة الفاطمية فى المغرب سنه 341هـ/952م ، وفكر فى الاستيلاء على مصر وضمها للخلافة الفاطمية خاصة مع اضمحلال النفوذ العباسى . 

وبدخول جوهر الصقلى 

إلى مصر زال نفوذ الإخشيديين والعباسيين عنها .. وأصبح نفوذ الدولةالفاطمية يمتد من المحيط الأطلسى غربا إلى البحر الأحمر شرقا . وقد وصل الخليفة المعز لدين الله الفاطمى إلى مصر فى رمضان 362هـ/ يونيو 973م واتخذها مقرا له ، وأصبحت مصر منذ ذلك الحين وطيلة حكم الفاطميين دار خلافة بعد أن كانت دار إمارة ، وغدت القاهرة عاصمة لهذه الدولة . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

وتولى حكم مصر فى هذه الحقبة : - 

القائد جوهر الصقلى .. 

فتحها من قبل المعز ووليها من رجب سنه 358هـ/يونيو 969م . إلى أن سلم الأمر للخليفة المعز فى رمضان 362هـ/ يونيو 973م . - المعز لدين الله أبو تميم معد .. من رمضان 362هـ/ يونيو 973 إلى أن توفى فى ربيع الآخر 365هـ/985م . - العز لدين الله نزار أبو منصور .. الخليفة الفاطمى .. تولاها مبايعة .. وكان ولى عهد أبيه ، فى ربيع اآخر 365هـ/975م وتوفى فى رمضان سنه 386هـ/ 996

الحاكم بأمر الله .. المنصور أبو على .. 

تولى الخلافة مبايعة وكان ولى عهد أبيه .. وقتل فى 411هـ/1020م . - الظاهر لإعزاز دين الله : على أبو الحسن .. تولى الخلافة مبايعة وكان ولى عهد أبيه . من شوال 411هـ/1020م وتوفى فى شعبان سنه 427هـ/1035م . - المستنصر بالله .. معد أبو تميم .. تولى الاخفة مبايعة فى شعبان 427هـ/1035م وتوفى فى ذى الحجة 487هـ/ 1094م . - المستعلى بالله . أحمد بن أبو القاسم .. بويع بالخلافة وكان ولى عهد أبيه من ذى الحجة 487هـ/1094م وتوفى فى صفر 495هـ/1101م . - الآمر بأحكام الله .. 

المنصور أبو على ..

 بويع بالخلافة وكان ولى عهد أبيه من صفر 495هـ/2201 وقتل فى 524هـ/1130م . - الحافظ لدين الله . عبد المجيد أبو الميمون . تولى الخلافة بعد قتل أبن عمه " الآمر" فى 524هـ/1130م إلى 544هـ/1149م . - الظافر بأمر الله .. إسماعيل أبو منصور .. تولى الخلافة 544هـ/1149م وقتل فى 549هـ/1154م . - الفائز بنصر الله .. عيسى أبو القاسم .. تولى الخلافة من 549هـ/1154م إلى 555هـ/1160م . - العاضد لدين الله عبد الله أبو محمد .. تولى الخلافة الفاطمية فى مصر من 555هـ/1160م إلى 568هـ/1171م . - الفائز بنصر الله .. عيسى أبو القاسم .. تولى الخلافة من 549هـ/1154م إلى 555هـ/1160م . - العاضد لدين الله عبد الله أبو محمد .. تولى الخلافة الفاطمية فى مصر من 555هـ/1160م إلى 567هـ/1171م . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

فى وقت واحد تعددت الخلافات الإسلامية 

فانقسمت إلى خلافة عباسية عاصمتها بغداد وخلافة فاطمية فى القاهرة وخلافة أمورية فى الأندلس . 

وعاشت فى جوف الدولة العباسية دولة السلاجقة وهى التى اكتسحت فى طريقها جميع الإمارات الإسلامية فى الشرق الأدنى . وكان السلاجقة من السنين المغالين فى تعصبهم للمذهب السنى وكانوا يعتقدون أنه من أهم واجباتهم أن يعيدوا إلى حظيرة هذا المذهب ما استولى عليه الشيعة من أقطار ، فاستولوا على دمشق 467هـ/1075م منأيدى الفاطميين وحاولوا غزو مصر ولكنهم فشلوا . 

وكان الضعف الذى دب فى الخلافة الفاطمية فى اقاهرة مثار طمع الصليبيين فى الإستيلاء على مصر ، مما إضطر الوزراء الفاطميين طلائع بن رزبك ثم ابنه ثم من بعدهما شاور إلى الالتجاء إلى حاكم الشام القوى " نور الدين محمود بن زنكى " للاستعانة به فى صد الصليبيين فأرسل لهم أحد قواده وهو أسد الدين شيركوه ومعه ابن شقيقيه " صلاح الدين يوسف بن أيوب" اللذين تمكنا من هزيمة الصليبيين عند الأسكندرية بخطة خحربية بارعة فى 562هـ/1167م . وعقدت معاهدة بين شيركوه وشاور عادعلى أثرها شبركوه إلى الشام ، ولكنه ما لبث أن عاد مرة أخرى ومعه صلاح الدين بناء على استغاثه الخليفة الفاطمى " العاضد" ولكنه فى هذه المرة لم يغادر مصر وبقى فيها . 

وكانت مكافأة الخليفة الفاطمى 

" العاضد" الشيعى المذهب " لأسد الدين شيركوه" السلجوقى السنى المذهب أن قلده الوزارة . ولكن شيركوه لم يعمر طويلا فورثه فى الوزارة صلاح الدين بن أيوب الذى بدأ أعماله بالانتصار على الفنرجة فى دمياط . 


يتبع ...

----------


## العمدة

لم يدم ذلك الأمر طويلا فقد مات الخليفة 

العاضد 

فاستولى صلاح الدين على قصره وسقطت الدولة الفاطمية فى مصر ..وكانت هذه هى رغبة صلاح الدين بإزالة الخلافة الفاطمية الشيعية والعودة بمصر إلى الدولة العباسية السنية . أما الرغبة الحقيقية لصلاح الدين الأيوبى فكانت الاستقلال بمصر لنفسه ولأسرته . 

ومن أهم ماينسب لهم : القضاء على الصليبيين ، والقضاء على المذهب الفاطمى ، وبناء القلاع والحصون وأهمها قلعة الجبل بالقاهرة . 

واستمر حكم بنى أيوب لمصر ( والشام واليمن ) حوالى 82 سنة . - الملك الناصر صلاح الدين أبو المظفر يوسف بن أيوب من 567هـ/1171م . إلى أن توفى فى 589هـ/1192م . 

حكم مصر فى البداية نيابة عن نور الدين وأسرته ، وعُين صلاح الديين وزيرا لنور الدين فى مصر ثم شيئا فشيئا استقل عن سلطان أسرة نور الدين فى عهد ابنه إسماعيل واتصل مباشرة بالخليفة العباسى فى بغداد الذى منحه لقب سلطان وبذلك أصبحت مصر لأول مرة دار سلطنة فى 572هـ/1176م . - الملك العزيز عماد الدين أبو الفتوح عثمان بن صلاح الدين ازيوبى من 589هـ/1192م . إلى أن توفى فى 595هـ/1198م . - 

الملك المنصور ناصر الدين محمد بن العزيز بن صلاح الدين الأيوبى : 

تولى مصر من 595هـ/1198م إلى 596هـ/1200م . كان عمره تسع سنوات .. وتولى المسئولية عنه بهاء الدين قراقوش الأتابك ولكن عمه الملك الأفضل على بن صلاح الدين الأيوبى أخذ منه جميع السلطان ثم أنهزم أمام العادل القادم من دمشق . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

الملك العادل سيف الدين أبو بكر : 

تولى مصر من 596هـ/1200م وحكم لمدة 19 سنة إلى أن توفى فى 615هـ/1218م . - الملك الكامل ناصر الدين محمد بن العادل : تولى مصر من 615هـ/1218م إلى أن توفى فى 635هـ/1238م . وكان أول من سكن القلعة التى شرع فى بنائها صلاح الدين . - 

المل سيف الدين أبو بكر بن الكامل محمد : 

تولى مصر من 635هـ/1238م لمدة سنتين وتوفى فى 637هـ/1240. - الملك الصالح نجم الدين أبو الفتح أيوب بن الكامل محمد : تولى مصر من 637هـ/1240م لمدة 9 سنوات وتوفى فى المنصورة فى 647هـ/1249م . - 

الملك توران شاه بن الصالح نجم الدين : 

تولى مصر لمدة شهرين فقط فى 648هـ/1250م . وتولى السلطنة ولم يسكن القلعة وقتله مماليك أبيه - عصمه الدين أم خليل شجرة الدر زوجة الصالح نجم الدين الأيوبى من 648هـ/1250م حوالى 80 يوما . 


كانت شجرة الدر أرمنية الأصل 

على جانب من الذكاء والجمال بعثها الخليفة العباسى " المستعصم بالله" من بغداد الى نجم الدين أيوب فى القاهرة . فجعلها فى حريمه ، ولما أعتلى نجم الدين أيوب عرش السلطنة الأيوبية فى مصر أعتقها وتزوجها . وتولت عرش السلطنة أو أنها تولت مقاليد الحكم بعد موت زوجها نجم الدين أيوب ثم مقتل أبنه توران شاه. 

وقد تلقبت بعده ألقاب من بينها " الملكة عصمت الدين شجرة الدو" ودعى لها على المنابر " بملكة المسلمين والدة الملك خليل " 

وأخذت شجرة الدر تتقرب من أرباب الدولة وتمنحهم الرتب والاقاطاعات كما خفضت الضرائب عن الأهلين لتستميل قلوبهم وساست الرعية أحسن سياسة . على أن الناس رغم ذلك كرهوا حكمها اذ لم تجر عادة المسلمين أنم يتقلد حكمهم أمرأة . 

ولما علم الخليفة العباسى فى بغداد " المستنصر بالله" بتوليها السلطنة غضب على أهل مصر وكتب إليهم بأن يولوا عليهم رجلال منهم أو يرسل لهم من يصلح للحكم إن لم يجد بمصر من يصلح له . وأضطرت شجرة الدر إلى التخلى عن الحكم لزوجها 

عز الدين أيبك 

بعد أن حكمت مصر ثمانين يوما . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

عندما توفى السلطان" الصالح نجم الدين أيوب" فى 467هـ/نوفمبر1249م خلا حربه مع الصليبيين فى مدينة المنصورة ، تمكنت زوجته شجرة الدر فى إخفاء الخبر حتى لا يؤدى إلى انخفاض روح الجيش . وأرسلت فى طلب ابنه الملك المعظم " توران شاه" الذى كانبعيدا عن مصر فى حصن " كيفا" . ووصل توران شاه ونزل مبالشرة بمعسكر السلطنة بالمنصورة وسلمته شجرة الدر مقاليد الأمور فأشرف على الحرب وخطط لها واستطاع أن يختم واقعه المنصورة بنصر على الصليبيين واظطر ملك فرنسا لويس التاسع إلى التسليم وتم أسره فى دار القاضى " ابراهيم بن لقمان" بالمنصورة . 

إلا أن تورانشاه تمكن فى فترة قصيرة من اكتساب كراهية زوجة أبيه شجرة الدر وكذلك مماليك أبيه فتآمر المماليك لقتله . وعقب مقتله نادى كبار رجال الدولة بشجرة الدر سلطانة على مصر ولكنها لم تبق على عرش السلطنة إلا ثمانين يوما اظطرت بعدها للتخلى عن الحكم تحت ضغط الخليفة المستنصر بالله وكذلك عدم اقتناع أهل مصر بأن تتقلد أمورهم امرأة . وتنازلت شجرة الدر عن العرش لزوجها الجديد عز الدين أيبك . 

وقد حدث فى عهد سلطنة " أيبك" حادث نادر الوقوع وهو إقامة سلطانين معا فى وقت واحد . فقد أتفق أمراء المماليك على إقامة سلطان آخر من بنى أيوب أصحاب الحق الشرعى فى سلطنة مصر ، وهو الملك الأشرف مظفر الدين موسى وله من العمر ست سنوات . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

قويت شوكة أيبك 

فقام بالقبض على الملك الأشرف وسجنه ثم نفاه بعد ذلك وكان الملك الأشرف بذلك آخر ملوك بنى أيوب فى مصر وبعزله أنتهت رسميا فترة حكمهم وبانفراد أيبك بالسلطنة بدأت فترة حكم المماليك لمصر فى 650هـ /1252م . 
وكان المماليك طائفة من الأرقاء المشترين بالأموال لغرض تطعيم الجيوش العربية وتقويتها وكانوا خلطيا من الأتراك والشراكسة والروم وأقلية أوروبية . وقد عاشوا فى مصر كطائفة منفصلة عما حولها واحتفظوا بشخصيتهم ولم يختلطوا بأى عنصر من عناصر السكان المصريين .. وقد كثر عدد المماليك وزادت قوتهم وتقلدوا المناصب الهامة خاصة فى أواخر الدولة الأيوبية ، ولما مات الملك الصالح نجم الدين أيوب ثم قتل ابنه تورانشاه ثم تاخلت الدر عن الحكم ، وجدوا الفرصة مهيأة أمامهم ليحكموا قبضتهم على حكم مصر وأن يكون سلطان مصر من بينهم . 

وقد أنقسمت فترة المماليك لمصر إلى

 مماليك " بحرية" استمرت من 650هـ/1252م إلى 784هـ/1382م وقد أطلقت عليهم هذه التسمية لأن ثكناتهم كانت فى جزيرة الروضة التى يحيط بها بحر النيل . ثم تلتها المماليك " البرجية أو الشركسية" وهم سكان أبراج القلعة والتى أنتهت بالفتح العثمانى لمصر على يد السلطان سليم الأول فى 923هـ/1517م . 

ولا بد من الإشارة إلى أن حالة الدولة العباسية فى بغداد فى أول حكم المماليك لمصر ، كانت فى طريقها للانهيار ، وسهل هذا الوضع للماليك أن يسبغوا الشرعية على حكمهم لمصر - الذى استندوا أول الأمر علي القوة الحربية - وذلك بالبحث عن تأييد الخلافة العباسية لهم تأييدا يدل على شئ من التبعية ، وهو ما حصلوا عليه بالفعل وفى عهد الظاهر بيبرس وجد الفرصة مهيأة أمامه لاضفاء شرعية أكثر على حكمه وذلك باستضافة الخلافة العباسية فى القاهرة بعد انهيارها تماما فى بغداد من جراء هجوم التتار عليها بقيادة هولاكو فى 656هـ/يناير 1258م . ووصل إلى القاهرة بدعوة من بيبرس أول خليفة عباسى يؤسس حكمه فى القاهرة وهو 

" أحمد بن الإمام الظاهر بن الإمام الناصر العباسى" . 

واستقبل استقبالا رسميا عظيما وتم إثبات نسبه بين يدى قاضى القضاه والقضاه والفقهاء وشهادة الشهود وبويع بالخلافة . وكانت للخلافة العباسية فى مصر دور مظهرى بحت ولم يكن للخليفة التدخل فى تصريف شئون البلاد وأصبح كل عمله إسباغ السلطة الدينية على السلاطين لتوطيد دعائم ملكهم . بل وصل الأمر ببعض سلاطين المماليك إلى عدم السماح له بمغادرة داره إلا لأداء الصلاة . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

وظلت الخلافة العباسية 

قائمة فى مصر إلى أيام الدولة العثمانية وفتحها لمصر على يد السلطان سليم الأول فى 923هـ/1517م . وقيام دولة الخلافة الالعثمانية . 
وتولى سلطنة مصر 27 من المماليك البحرية و28 من المماليك البرجية وهم : 


المماليك البحرية 

- السلطان الملك المعز عز الدين أيبك الجاشنكير التركمانى الصالحى من 648هـ/1250م إلى 665هـ/1257م وحكم بالاشتراك مع آخر سلطان أيوبى : الملك مظفر الدين موسى بن محمد وكان طفلا إلى أن عزله أيبك فى 652هـ/1254م . 


وكان ذلك فى عهد الخليفة العباسى : المستعصم بالله بن المستنصر . - السلطات الملك المنصور نور الدين على بن المعز أيبك من 655هـ/1257م إلى 657هـ/1259م . - السلطان الملك المظفر سيف الدين قطز (1) من 657هـ/1259م إلى 658هـ/1270م . - السلطان الملك الظاهر ركن الدين بيبرس البندقدارى الصالحى (2) من 658هـ/1260م إلى 676هـ/1277م . 

وحكم هؤلاء فى عهد الخلفاء العباسيين : 

المستعصم بالله الذى قتل فى بغداد على يد هولاكو ملك التتار ثم استضاف بيبرس الخلافة العباسية فى مصر منذ المستنصر باللله بن الظاهر فى 659هـ/1261م والذى خلفه فى 661هـ/1263م الحاكم بأمر الله أبو العباس . 

وفى عهد الحاكم بأمر الله أبو العباس : 

الخليفة العباسى المقيم فى القاهرة تولى سلطنة مصر : - السلطان الملك السعيد ناصر الدين أبو المعالى محمد بن بركة خان بن بيبرس من 676هـ/1277م إلى 678هـ/1279م . - السلطان الملك العادل بدر الدين سلامش بن الظاهر بيبرس من 678هـ/1279م إلى 679هـ/1279م . - السلطان الملك المنصور سيف الدين قلاوون الألفى العلائى الصالحى من 679هـ/1279م وإلى 689هـ/1290م . - السلطان الملك الأشرف صلاح الدين خليل بن قلاوون من 689هـ/1290م إلى 693هـ/1293م . صلاح الدين خليل بن قلاوون خلف أباه الملك المنصور واشتهر عنه أنه فتح عكا بعد حصار دام 43 يومغا واستولت قواته كذلك على صور وصيدا وبيروت وطرطوس من أيدى الصليبيين - قتله بعض المماليك غيلة . - 

السلطان الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون ( للمرة الأولى) (3) من 693هـ/1293م إلى 694هـ إلى 1294م . بويع بالسلطنة بعد مقتل أخيه الأشرف خليل ولكنه خُلع لصغر سنه ، وأُعيد إلى السلطنة مرة ثانية ولكنه تنازل عنها مظطرا . وفى الثالثة استطاع أن يبسط نفوذه وسيادته على الأقطار المجاورة حتى وصل رلى مكة والمدينة وأقيمت له الخطبة فى مصو سوريا وطرابلس الغرب . من منشآته الهامة جامع قلعة الجبل والقصر الأبلق بالقلعة وقناطر السباع على الخليج الناصرى بظاهر القاهرة . - السلطان الملك العادل زين الدين كتبغا المنصور من 694هـ/1294م إلى 696هـ/1296م . - السلطان الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون( للمرة الثانية) من 698هـ/1298م إلى 708هـ/1309م . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

فى سنة 701هـ/1302م تولى الخلافة العباسية فى مصر : 

المستكفى بالله أبو الربيع سليمان . -

 السلطان الملك المظفر ركن الدين بيبرس الجاشنكير من 708هـ/1309مإلى 709هـ/1309م . - السلطان الملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون " للمرة الثالثة " من 709 هـ / 1309 م إلى 741 هـ / 1340 م . 

وفى 740 هـ / 1339 م تولي الخلافة الواثق بأمر اللّه لعدة شهور ثم تبعه فى منصب الخلافة العباسية الحاكم بأمر اللّه أبو العباس أحمد بن المستكفى . 
وتولى سلطنة مصر فى عهده : -

 السلطان الملك المنصور سيف الدين أبو بكر بن الناصر محمد بن قلاوون من 741 هـ / 1340 م إلى 742هـ1341م. - السلطان الملك الأشرف علاء الدين كجك بن محمد بن قلاوون من 742 هـ / 1341 م الى 742 هـ / 1342م. - 

السلطان الملك الناصر شهاب الدين أحمد بن محمد بن قلاوون

 من 743هـ/1342م إلي 743هـ/1342م . - 

السلطان الملك الصالح عماد الدين إسماعيل بن محمد بن قلاوون من 743هـ/1342م إلى 746هـ/1345 م . - السلطان الملك الكامل سيف الدين شعبان بن محمد بن قلاوون من 747هـ/1346م. -

السلطان الملك المظفر زين الدين حاجى بن قلاوون من 747هـ/1346م إلى 748هـ/1347م . - 

السلطان الملك الناصر بدر الدين أبو المعالى حسن بن محمد بن قلاوون ( للمرة الأولى ) من 748هـ/1347م إلى 752هـ/1351م . - 
السلطان الملك صلاح الدين صالح بن محمد بن قلاوون من 752هـ/1351م رلى 755هـ/1354م . 


فى 753هـ/1352م تولى الخلافة العباسية فى مصر :- 

المعتضد باللّه أبو الفتح أبو بكر المستكفى . 
وتولى سلطنة مصر فى عهده : - 

السلطان الملك الناصر حسن بن محمد بن قلاوون ( للمرة الثانية ) من 755هـ/1354م إلى 762هـ/1361م . - السلطان الملك صلاح الدين محمد بن حاجى بن قلاوون من 762هـ/1361م إلى 764هـ/1363م . 


فى 763هـ/1363م تولى الخلافة العباسية : 

المتوكل على اللّه عبد اللّه بن المعتضد . وتولى سلطنة مصر فى عهده : - 

السلطان الملك الأشرف زين الدين شعبان بن حسن بن محمد بن قلاوون من 764هـ/1363م إلى 778هـ/1376م . - 

السلطان الملك المنصور علاء الدين على بن شعبان بن حسن من 778هـ/1376م إلى 783هـ/1381م . 

فى 778هـ/1377م تولى الخلافة العباسية 

أبو يحيى زكريا المعتصم بن الواثق ولكنه خلع بعد شهر واحد ليعود للخلافة سلفه :

المتوكل على اللّه أبو عبد اللّه محمد بن المعتضد . - 

السلطان الملك الصالح زين الدين حاجى من 783هـ/1381م إلى 784هـ/1382م وشاركه فى السلطنة 

الأمير برقوق ( المملوك البرجى ) . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

المماليك البرجية ( الشراكسة) 


اعتلي السلطان الظاهر برقوق السلطنة وحده 784هـ/1382م وبذلك انتهى مُلك بيت قلاوون وانتهت دولة المماليك البحرية . وامتدت سلطنة الظاهر سيف الدين برقوق بن أنس اليبغاوى إلى أن توفى فى 801هـ/1399م . 


خلع الخليفة العباسى المتوكل فى رجب 785هـ/1383م وتولى الخلافة أبو حفص عمر الواثق الأول ثم عاد المعتصم للخلافة فى شوال 788هـ/1386م ثم عاد المتوكل للخلافة للمرة الثالثة فى جمادى الأولى 791هـ/1389م . 

وتولى سلطنة مصر : - 

السلطان فرج بن برقوق " للمرة الأولى " 801هـ/1399م وكان حديث السن (10 سنوات ) وهرب من القلعة فى 808هـ/1405 م. 

بينما تولى السلطنة فى مصر كل من : - 

السلطان المنصور عبد العزيز بن برقوق 808هـ/1405م عند هروب أخيه فرج بايع الأمراء السلطان عبد العزيز ولكن فرج المختفى عاد إلى الظهور مرة أخرى بعد حوالى شهرين فعادت إليه السلطنه . - السلطان فرج بن برقوق " للمرة الثانية " من 808هـ/1405م وقتل فى 815هـ/1412 م. - بعد مقتل السلطان فرج بن برقوق لم يستقر الأمراء فيما بينهم على من يخلفه على عرش السلطنة ولكنهم اتفقوا مبدئيا وكاجراء شكلى علي اختيار الخليفة العباسى المستعين باللّه أبو الفضل سلطانا على مصر بالإضافة إلى منصب الخلافة إلى أن تستقر الأمور .. وتم بالفعل عزله بعد حوالى خمسة شهور . - 

السلطان المؤيد شيخ المحمودى من 815هـ/1412م إلى أن توفى فى 824هـ/1421م وخلفه ابنه أحمد . 


فى ذى الحجة 816هـ/1414م تولى الخلافة أبو الفتح المعتضد الثانى بن المتوكل . 

بينما تولى السلطنة فى مصر كل من : - السلطان أحمد بن المؤيد شيخ 824هـ/1421م تحت وصاية الأمير ططر الذى ما لبث أن انتزع لنفسه . - 

السلطان الظاهر سيف الدين ططر بقى سلطانا 94 يوما ثم خلفه ابنه محمد . - 

السلطان ناصر الدين محمد بن ططر تحت وصاية الأمير برسباى الذى انتزع السلطنة لنفسه بعد عدة أشهر. - السلطان الأشرف سيف الدين برسباى 825هـ/1422م إلى أن توفى فى 841ه1438م . - السلطان العزيز جمال الدين يوسف بن برسباى من 841هـ/1438م تحت وصاية الأمير حقمق الذى عزله بعد عدة أشهر تولى السلطنة لنفسه . - السلطان الظاهر سيف الدين حقمق 842هـ/1438م إلى أن توفى 857هـ/1453م وأوصى وهو على فراش الموت بالعرش لابنه عثمان . 


فى ربيع الأول 845هـ/1441م توفى الخلافة العباسية فى مصر

أبو ربيعة سليمان المستكفى الثانى بن المتوكل ثم فى المحرم 855هـ/1451م خلفه أبو بكر القائم بن المتوكل . 
وتولى سلطنة مصر : - 

السلطان المنصور فخر الدين عثمان بن الظاهر حقمق 857هـ/1453م ولكنه لم يلبث على العرش سوى شهر ونصف حتى خلعه الجيش . - 

السلطان الأشرف سيف الدين اينال العلائى الظاهرى الأجرود من 857هـ/1453م إلى 865هـ/1460م . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

فى رجب 859هـ/1455م

 تولى الخلافة العباسية فى مصر 

أبو المحاسن يوسف المستنجد بن المتوكل . 

وتولى السلطنة فى مصر كل من : - 

السلطان المؤيد شهاب الدين أحمد بن اينال من 865هـ/1460م المدة أربعة شهور . - 

السلطان الظاهر خشقدم من 865هـ/1461م إلى 872هـ/1467م . - 
السلطان سيف الدين يلباى ( المجنون ) 872هـ/1467م لعدة شهور . -
السلطان الظاهر تمربغا الرومى فى نفس السنة 872هـ/1467م ثم عزل بعد شهرين . - 

السلطان خير بك المشهور بأنه " سلطان ليلة " فقد دبر لعزل السلطان السابق بغية الاستئثار بالعرش لنفسه وفعلا صعد إلى عرش السلطنة أثناء الليل ولقب نفسه بالسلطان الظاهر .. ولكن الأتابك قايتباى أسرع إلى القلعة وسيطر على الموقف وعزل خير بك وتولى السلطنة . - 

السلطان الأشرف قايتباى من 872هـ/1468م إلي 901هـ/1496م حيث تنازل عن العرش لابنه محمد وتوفى فى اليوم التالى . 


وفى المحرم 884هـ/1479م تولى عرش السلطنة العباسية في مصر 

أبو الأعز عبد العزيز المتوكل الثاني ابن المستعين . 
وتولى السلطنة فى مصر كل من : -

السلطان محمد بن الأشرف قايتباى " للمرة الأولى " من 901هـ/1496م إلى 902هـ/1497م . - السلطان قانصوه خمسمائة لم يبق فى العرش إلا ثلاثة أيام . - السلطان محمد بن الأشرف قايتباى " الثانية " من 902هـ/1497م إلى 904هـ/1498م . 


وفى صفر 903هـ/1497م تولى الخلافة العباسية فى مصر 
أبو الصبر يعقوب المستمسك بن المتوكل الثاني . 
وتولى سلطنة مصر كل من : - 

السلطان قانصوه الأشرفى من 904هـ/1498م إلى 905هـ/1500م . - 
السلطان جانبلاط من 905هـ/1500م إلى أن اغتيل فى 906هـ/1501م . - 
السلطان طومان باى " الأولى " خلال 906هـ/1501م تولى السلطنة لمدة مائة يوم (1) - 
السلطان الأشرف قانصوه الغورى من 906هـ/1501م إلى 922هـ/1516م ويقال رنه توفى عقب هزيمة جيوشه في موقعة مرة دابق التي كانت الفاصلة بين المماليك والعثمانين . 


وفي 923هـ/1517م . وصل إلى عرش الخلافة العباسية فى مصر آخر الخلفاء العباسيين المتوكل الثالث بن المستمسك بينما كان آخر سلاطين المماليك : 
السلطان طومان باى من 229ه/إلى 1516م إلى 923هـ/1517 م والذى كان نائبا للسلطان الغورى فى القاهرة عند هزيمته فى مرج دابق وتولى عرش مصر إلى أن دخل الجيش العثمانى بعد الهزيمة فى موقعة الريدانية بقيادة طومان باى الذى لم ييأس من المقاومة فى مواقع أخرى صغيرة حتى أعدم شنقا على باب زويلة . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة



----------


## ابن مصر

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
العمدة الغالي 
انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت رائع
موضوع رائع ومجهود جبار جدااا
وعمل جزاك اللة خيرا
موضوعك جدا غالي علي قلبي 
عاجز عن الشكر والتقدير
تسلم ايدك
اخيك عماد الدين

----------


## العمدة

الله عليك يا ابن مصر يارائع  :: 

ليتني أملك بعضاً من أخلاقك وطيبك وعبقريتك .. بجد والله .

فأنت صاحب أطيب  وأنقى قلب .. 

أخي الحبيب رعاك الله .

الف شكر لهذه الصورة الرائعة أخي الحبيب .. ليتني أمتلك موهبتك وأرد

عليك بما يتناسب وروعتك , غير أنني للأسف مع الكمبيوتر كمعرفة هريدي

باللغة اليابانية  ::

----------


## العمدة

نشأت الإمارة العثمانية الأولى فى شمال غربي الأناضول فى أوائل القرن 14 ثم تمت واتسعت بالتدريج فى البلقان وفى الأناضول على حساب ما بقى من أملاك البيزنطيين وإمارات اللاتين والإمارات التركية . وببداية القرن السادس عشر كانت هى العنصر المسيطر فى تلك المنطقة من الشرق الأدنى .. وبدأ السلطان العثمانى فى التفكير فى التوسع نحو الشرق ، نحو الدولتين الإسلاميين دولة الفرس ودولة المماليك ، ورغم العلاقات الودية الت سادت في القرن الخامس عشر بين دولتي المماليك والعثثمانين والتي وصلت إلى حد التحالف معاً ضد البرتغال فى معركة بحرية بشأن طريق التجارة العالمية ، إلا أن طبيعة النضال بين الأمم القديمة والأمم الجديدة وكذلك بعض الخلافات على الحدود بين الدولتين أدى إلى أن تحل علاقات الاصطدام محل علاقات المدنين الدولتين .. وفى عهد السلطان سليم العثمانى والسلطان الغورى المملوكي دت حالة التوتر فى العلاقة بين الدولتين وانتهت بانتصار العثمانيين على جيوش المماليك فى سوريا فى موقعة مرج دابق فى أغسطس 1516 وفى إبريل 1517 تم خضوع مصر النهائى للحكم العثمانى بالقضاء على جيش المماليك وشنق قادتهم في القاهرة . 

وأقام السلطان سليم في مصر بضعة شهور قبل أن يعود إلى الآستانة ويعين خايربك واليا من قبله على مصر. وبذلك تحولت مصر إلى ولاية فى الدولة العثمانية بعد أن كانت مقراً للخلافة العباسية فى عهد المماليك ، وأصبح حاكم مصر يطلق عليه باشا مصر أو والي مصر بعد أن كان سلطانا ، وأصبح هذا الحاكم - واليا كان اسمه أو باشا - يعين بفرمان من السلطان العثماني . ورغم زوال النفوذ الرسمي للمماليك فإنهم قد تمكنوا من الإبقاد لأنفسهم على بعض السلطات أدت رلى استئثارهم بالحاكم الفعلى لمصر منذ منتصف القرن السابع عشر . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

وقد ساعد المماليك على ذلك ما صارت إليه السلطنة العثمانية من الضعف بسبب حروبها المتواصلة ، وزاد من نفوذ المماليك في هذه الحقبة كثرة تغيير الولاة العثمانيين وعزلهم فضعف شأنهم وتراجع نفوذهم بينما احتفظ المماليك بعبيتهم بما استكثروا من الجنود والأتباع الذين كانوا يشترونهم من بلاد الشركس والقوقاز والكرج ولم يمض وقت طويل حتي تلاشت سلطة الحكم التي كانت للمماليك البحرية والشراكسة . 
وظل الحال في مصر علي ذلك حتي نهاية القرن الثامن عشر وبداية القرن التاسع عشر بعد انسحاب الحملة الفرنسية وتولي محمد علي مقاليد الحكم فى مصر . 
وقد تتابع على مصر فى هذه الفترة من الحكم العثماني 136 من الولاة عاصروا 21 من السلاطين العثمانيين وهم : - خاير باشا واليا على مصر من قبل السلطان سليم العثمانى من شعبان سنة 923هـ/أغسطس 1517 م وتوفى سنة 928هـ/1522م . وكانت مدة الولاية خمس سنوات وثلاثة شهور . 

وخلال فترة ولايته على مصر توفى السلطان سليم فى 926هـ/1520م ، وتولى السلطة من بعده السلطان سليمان القانونى الذى أبقى على خاير باشا واليا على مصر . 

وتولى مصر فى عهد كل من : - مصطفى باشا نائبا للسلطان العثمانى على مصر وكان من قبل وزيراً أعظم للسلطان سليمان الذى عينه فى سنة 928هـ/1522م . وتم عزله فى رجب سنة 929هـ/مايو 1523م . - كوزلجه قاسم . واليا على مصر فى 929هـ/1523م . ولمدة 34 يوما وعزل . 



يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

أحمد باشا واليا على مصر فى 929هـ/1523م . وكان من قبل يتولى منصب الصدر الأعظم فى السلطنة وعزل ، فاستبد به الغضب وعزم على الانتقام لنفسه بإعلان استقلاله عن الدولة بمجرد استقراره فى مصر . ولكن مؤامرته باءت بالفشل وقتل . - إبراهيم باشا واليا على مصر وهو فى ذات الوقت الصدر الأعظم للسلطنة زوفده السلطان سليمان القانونى سنة 931هـ/1524م عقب فتنة أحمد باشا لإعادة الأمور إلى نصابها ثم عاد إلى استامبول . - سليمان باشا الخادم .. " الخصى " واليا على مصر عام 931هـ/1524م وحاز ثقة السلطان سليمان فظل فى منصبه عشر سنوات حتى 941هـ/1534م . - خسرو باشا .. والياً على مصر من 941هـ/1524م إلى أن عزل فى 943هـ/1536م . - سليمان باشا الخادم ( للمرة الثانية ) والياً على مصر من 943هـ/1536م . إلى 945هـ/1538م . - داوود باشا ( الخصى ) والياً على مصر فى مطلع سنة 945هـ/1538م . وتوفى سنة 956هـ/1549م . 

وفى خلال ولايته توفى الخليفة العباسي المتوكل فى شعبان 950هـ/1543م . وكان أخوه الخليفة يعقوب قد سبقه بالوفاة .. وبموت الخليفة المتوكل لم يخلفه عباسى اخر . وبذلك طويت صفحة العباسيين نهائيا . - مصطفى باشا صفصاف والياّ على مصر فى 956هـ/1549م . - على باشا سميز .. واليّا فى نفس السنة 956هـ/1549 إلى 961هـ/1554م . حيث استدعى إلى استامبول وتولى منصب الصدر الأعظم . - محمد باشا الشهير بدقادن باشا زاده واليّا فى 961هـ/1554م . إلى 963هـ/1556م . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

اسكندر باشا والياً فى 963هـ/1556م . إلى 966هـ/1559م . - على باشا الخادم واليا فى 966هـ/1559م . إلى 967هـ/1560م . - مصطفى شاهين باشا .. واليّا فى 967هـ/1559م إلى 971هـ/1563م . - على باشا الصوفى الخادم واليّا فى 971هـ/1563م إلى 973هـ/1566 م . - محمد باشا واليّا فى رمضان 973هـ/1566م إلى أن قتل فى سنة 975هـ/1567م . 

وخلال ولايته توفي السلطان سليمان القانونى فى صفر 974هـ/ سبتمبر 1566م وتولى عرش السلطنة العثمانية السلطان سليم خان الثانى . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده كل من : - سنان باشا واليّا فى 975 هـ/1567م إلى 976هـ/1568م . - جركس باشا اسكندر واليّا فى 976هـ/1568م إلى 979هـ/1571م . - سنان باشا ( للمرة الثانية ) واليا فى 979هـ/1571م إلى 980هـ/1573م وقد عين فيما بعد صدّرا أعظم . - حسين باشا واليا فى ذى الحجة 980هـ/1573م إلى رمضان 982هـ/1574م . 


وخلال ولايته توفى السلطان سليم خان الثانى فى شعبان 982هـ/1574م وتولى ابنه السلطان مراد خان الثالث عرش السلطنة العثمانية . 
وتولى مصر فى عهده كل من : - مسيح باشا الخادم واليا على مصر فى 982هـ/1575م إلى 988هـ/1580م . - حسن باشا الخادم .. واليا على مصر فى 988هـ/1580م إلى 991هـ/1583م وعزل من منصبه وصدر فيما بعد حكما بإعدام وأعدم . - إبراهيم باشا واليا على مصر فى 991هـ/1583م إلى 993هـ/1585م واستقال وعاد إلى استامبول . 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

جلت الحملة الفرنسية عن مصر بعد بدايتها بثلاثة أعوام وشهرين وتنازع السلطة فى مصر آنذاك ثلاثة قوى مختلفة المصالح كانت قد اتحدت فيما قبل على محاربة الفرنسيين ثم بدأت كل قوة تعمل علي تحقيق اطماعها الخاصة فى وادى النيل . القوة الاولى هى تركيا التى فتحت مصر بحد السيف قبل ثلاثة قرون فأرادت أن تبقى مصر كإحدى ولايات السلطنة العثمانية 0 
والقوة الثانية هى انجلترا التي كانت تطمع فى احتلال المواقع الهامة على شواطىء مصر فى البحرين المتوسط والأحمر لتضمن لنفسها السيادة فى البحار فى طريقها إلى الهند0 أما القوة الثالثة فكانت المماليك الذين سبق لهم حكم مصر قبل الفتح العثمانى . كما كانت لهم قوة لا يستهان بها إبان الحكم العثمانى نفسه 0 وكما يقول عبد الرحمن الرافعى فقد تجاهلت هذه القوى الثلاث فى تنازعها على السلطة العامل القومى ولم تحسب حسابه لكن رجلا واحدا أدرك مدى تأثيرا هذا العامل لمن يستعين به وهو محمد على قائد الكتيبة الألبانية فى الجيش التركى فى مصر فتقرب إلى القوة الوطنية الشعبية 0 وفى يوليو 1805 وصل محمد علي بفضل إرادة القوى الشعبية إلى منصب الوالى ولم يجد الباب العالى أمامه إلا إصدار فرماناً بذلك 0 

يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

وهكذا أسس محمد على حكمه - 

وأسرته من بعده - لمصر ، الذى استمر حوالى قرن ونصف من الزمان ، وتتابع على حكم مصر 11 من الحكام منهم الوالى أو الباشا ومنهم الخديوى ومنهم السلطان ومنهم الملك وهم : - 
محمد على باشا عين واليا على مصر 17 

صفر 1220هـ / 17 مايو 1805م حتى 2 شوال 1264هـ/أول سبتمبر 1848 . وتوفى بالاسكندرية فى 13 رمضان 1265هـ/ 2 أغسطس 1849م ودفن بمسجد القلعة .. 
ولد محمد على بمدينة قولة من موانى مقدونيا فى 1769(1) وفى سن الشباب انخرط فى سلك الجندية . تزوج من مطلقة ذات ثروة واسعة وهى التى انجبت له 
إبراهيم وطوسون وإسماعيل 



وتفرغ لتجارة الدخان فربح منها . عاد محمد على إلى الحياة العسكرية عندما أغار نابليون على مصر وشرع الباب العالى فى تعبئة جيوشه لمحاربة الفرنسيين . ووصل إلى مصر فى مارس 1801 كمعاون لرئيس كتيبة قولة وأظهر كفاءة فتدرج فى الترقية إلى أن خرج الفرنسيون فأصبح من الرجال المقربين للوالى الجديد خسرو باشا . 

وفى مايو 1805 وصل إلى كرسى والى مصر بفضل القوى الشعبية المصرية وفى يوليو من نفس السنة وصل فرمان الباب العالى بتوليته مصر . قضى على المماليك فى مذبحة القلعة الشهيرة 1811 . أرسل جيشه إلى الحجاز فاستولى عليها ثم استولى على النوبة وعلى جزيرة كريت ثم على فلسطين والشام .. وقد أدت هذه الانتصارات وهذا التفوق العسكرى إلى وقوف الدولة العثمانية وبعض الدول الأوروبية ذات المصالح ضده 

فاجتمعوا فى لندن فى يوليو 1840 ووقعوا المعاهدة التى منح بمقتضاها محمد على رتبة نائب الملك على مصر وأن تكون مصر بحدودها القديمة وراثية فى أسرة محمد على للأكبر سنا من الأولاد والأحفاد . على أن تكون مصر جزءا من الدولة العثمانية وأن تدفع الجزية سنويا للسلطان وألا يزيد جيشها عن ثمانية عشر ألفا وألا تبنى سفنا حربية . 

مرض محمد على فى 1848 

وصدر فرمان بتعيين إبراهيم باشا واليا على مصر وتوفى محمد على 1849 . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

إبراهيم باشا ابن محمد على باشا 


واليا من 2 سبتمبر 1848 إلى أن توفى فى 10 نوفمبر 1848 

الابن الأكبر لمحمد على . ولد عام 1789 . قاد الجيش المصرى الذى قمع ثوار اليونان الخارجين على تركيا - 
قاد جيشاً مصريا فتح فلسطين والشام وعبر جبال طوروس 1832-1833 أنتصر فى المعركة الفاصلة بين المصريين والأتراك فى نزيب 1839 ولكن الدول الأوروبية أكرهته على الجلاء عن جميع المناطق التى فتحها . 

وتولى حكم مصر بفرمان من الباب العالى فى مارس 1848 نظرا لمرض والده . ولكنه لم يعمر أكثر من سبعة أشهر ونصف بعد ذلك وتوفى وهو لم يتجاوز الستين من عمره فى نوفمبر 1848 . 

يتبع ...

----------


## العمدة

عباس حلمى الأول ابن أحمد طوسون باشا ابن محمد على باشا واليا من 10 نوفمبر 1848 إلى 13 يوليو 1854 . ولد سنة 1813 فى جدة ونشأ فى مصر . خلف عمه إبراهيم باشا فى تولى مصر 1848 ، هو حفيد محمد على وأبن أخ إبراهيم فى عهده اضمحل الجيش والبحرية فى مصر وأغلقت كثير من المدارس والمعاهد . عاش عيشة بذخ وأنصرف عن التفرغ لشئون الدولة .. ظل فى الحكم قرابة الخمس سنوات ، وأغتيل فى قصره فى بنها فى يوليو 1854 . 

- محمد سعيد باشا ابن محمد على واليا على مصر فى 14 يوليو 1854 إلى 18 يناير هو عم سلفه عباس الأول ولكنه أصغر منه سنا توفى سعيد فى يناير 1863 . 

- الخديوى إسماعيل بن ابرهيم أبن محمد على ( والى ثم خديوى ) من 19 يناير 1863 إلى 26 يونيو 1879 ولد 1830 عند وفاه سلفه سعيد كان أكبر الذكور سنا فآلت إليه ولاية مصر . حاول أن يسير على نهج جده محمد على فى تحديث مصر والاستقلال بها عن الإدارة العثمانية ولكن بطريقة التودد ودفع الرشاوى لذوى القوة فى الآستانة فحصل بذلك على لقب خديو (1) مصر سنة 1867 كما حصر وراثة العرش فى أنجالة . كافح تجارة الرقيق فى السودان . وسع أملاك مصر فى أفريقيا . افتتح قناة السويس للملاحة العالمية . 

يتبع ...

----------


## العمدة

زادت ديون مصر فى عهده زيادة كبيرة أدت إلى تدخل انجلترا وفرنسا فى شئون مصر الداخلية بحجة حماية ديونها .
 أدت سياسته المالية إلى أن عزله السلطان عبد الحميد الثانى بضغط من انجلترا وفرنسا فى يونيو 1879 وتنصيب أبنه توفيق باشا خديويا لمصر .
 توفى إسماعيل بالآستانة 1895 ودفن بالقاهرة . - 
الخديوى محمد توفيق بن اسماعيل باشا ابن إبراهيم بن محمد على باشا من 26 يونيو 1879 إلى 7 يناير 1892 . 
ولد 1852 خلف أباه إسماعيل خديوى لمصر 1879 قَبل المراقبة الثنائية لفرنسا وبريطانيا على مالية مصر . 
أندلعت فى عهده فى فبراير 1881 أول وقائع الثورة العربية وهى حادث قصر النيل . 
ثم واقعة ميدان عابدين فى سبتمبر 1881 . 
واحتلم بريطانيا مصر فى 1882 
واحتلت مصر السودان 1884/1885 توفى توفيق 1892 

يتبع ...

----------


## العمدة

الخديوى عباس حلمى الثانى أبن الخديوى محمد توفيق بن إسماعيل باشا ابن إبراهيم أبن محمد على باشا من 8 يناير 1892 وعزل فى 19 سبتمبر 1914 . ولد 1874 كان أكبر أولا توفيق وحاول أن ينتهج سياسة إصلاحية ويتقرب إلى المصرييم ويقاوم الاحتلال البريطانى .. فانتهز الانجليز فرصة بوادر نشوب الحرب العالمية الأولى وكان عباس خارج مصر فطلبوا منه عدم العودة إلى مصر وفرضوا عليها الحماية رسميا .. وخلع الانجليز الخديوى فى ديسمبر 1914 وقد توفى عباس 1944 . -

السلطان حسين كامل بن إسماعيل باشا ابن ابراهيم باشا ابن محمد على باشا من 19 ديسمبر 1914 إلى أن توفى 9 أكتوبر 1917 . ولد 1853 . سبق له أن تولى نظارة الاشغال العمومية فأنشأ سكة حديد القاهرة - حلوان . ثم نظارة المالية فرياسة مجلس شورى القوانين . وهو الأبن الثانى لإسماعيل ، أقامه الانجليز سلطانا على مصر وبهذا الإعلان من جانب الانجليز صارت مصر سلطنة وخرجت من سلطان تركيا ولكنها وقعت فى ذات الوقت تحت الحماية الانجليزية . توفى السلطان حسين فى أكتوبر 1917 ، عن ابن واحد هو الأمير كمال الدين حسين وقد تنازل هذا الأبن عن حقوقه فى تولى السلطنة . 

- الملك فؤاد الأول ابن إسماعيل باشا ابن إبراهيم باشا ابن محمد على باشا 

من 9 أكتوبر إلى أن توفى فى 28إبريل 1936 .( سلطان ثم ملك) ولد 1868 ابن اسماعيل والشقيق الأصغر للسلطان حسين ، قررت انجلترا أن يكون خليفته على عرش سلطنة مصر . قامت فى عهده ثورة 1919 بقيادة سعد زغلول ، أضطر الانجليز إلى رفع حمايتهم عن مصر بمقتضى تصريح 28 فبراير 1922 الذى اعترفت فيه انجلترا بمصر دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة مع تحفظات .. وفى مارس 1922 أصدر السلطان فؤاد امرا يعلن نفسه فيه ملكا علىمصر ثم أصدر الدستور فى إبريل من نفس السنة ثم افتتح البرلمان الجديد فى إبريل 1924 ، وتألفت فى عهده أول وزارة شعبية برئاسة سعد زغلول . توفى 1936 . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة

الملك فاروق الأول من 28إبريل 1936 إلى أن تنازل عن العرش فى 26 يوليو 1952 ولد سنة 1921 وعندما توفى والده الملك فؤاد فى ابريل 1936 خلفه على العرش ولكنه لم يكن قد بلغ السن التى تؤهله للحكم فتشكل مجلس وصاية من كل من الأمير محمد على وعزيز عزت باشا وشريف صبرى باشا . إلى أن تسلم سلطاته الدستورية كاملة فى29 يوليو 1937 . ويظل فاروق ملكا على البلاد التى ظلت محتفظة باستقلالها غير الكامل عن بريطانيا وتسود الفوضى وينتشر الفساد إلى أن قامت ثورة 23 يوليو 1952 التى اطاحت بفاروق وأجبرته على التنازل عن العرش لابنه الطفل أحمد فؤاد الثانى . وتم توقيع هذه الوثيقة فى قصر رأس التين فى 26 يوليو 1952 . وغادر البلاد إلى إيطاليا حيث توفى هناك 1965 ودفن فى مصر فى مسجد الرفاعى . 
- الملك أحمد فؤاد الثانى من 26 يوليو 1952 إلى إعلان الجمهورية فى 18 يونيو 1953 ولد فى القاهرة 1951 تنازل له والده فاروق عن العرش تحت ضغط الثورة فى 26 يوليو 1962 . وتشكلت لجنة الوصاية عن العرش من الأمير محمد عبد المنعن وبهى الدين باشا بركات والقائمقام رشاد مهنا إلى أن اعلنت الجمهورية فى 18 يونيو 1953 . 


يتبع ....

----------


## العمدة



----------

